# The re-introduce yourself thread



## Paul (Jan 9, 2008)

We have "the introduce yourself picture thread". Many of us have been here a long time soooooooooo.........I thought it might be useful to begin a "re-introduce yourself picture thread".

If you have been posting at Dimensions for awhile, please reintroduce yourself and post a picture or two or three.

Paul.


----------



## Paul (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll start.

I'm Paul and have been married for 17 years. I live in Winnipeg, Manitoba. I love our city, although being a prairie city it is in the middle of nowhere. It is a long way to anywhere interesting. Ten hours to Saskatoon, 4 to Fargo, ND, and 8 hours to the Twin Cities in Minnesota.

I have been a part of Dimensions for over 10 years, fist with the print magazine and when I got on the internet, I joined the Dimensions Online website.

This past year I went through a major life milestone when my Father died in October.

Now to the important stuff->pictures.

Taken a couple of years ago.







Taken in 2004.






I don't remember when this one was taken.






Taken early Autumn of 2007.






Finally a picture of my wife Kathleen wearing a skirt I sewed for her.






Paul.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello, allow myself to re-introduce myself! 
Actually, I never really introduced myself. I was so excited when I got here that I never even noticed the 'introduce yourself' thread and I just jumped right in and started posting!
I was a reader and subscriber of Dimensions back when it was the magazine. I would check the website every now and then but the old message boards were not as easy to read and I could never figure them out. I was so happy when I came here one day to check and saw the new message boards! I jumped right in! 

A little about me (for those who don't know - which would be just about everyone).....
My name is Lisa, I'm 40 and have two kids. My son just turned 19 (college freshman!) and my daughter is about to turn 15 (high school freshman!). I live in NJ right across the river from NYC with my kids and my cat.
I love reading, mostly memoirs and true crime, and I'm a HUGE movie fan. I love it all from old black and white films, to indie films to the latest blockbuster movie and of course anything with a zombie or giant mutant animal in it! 
I'm sure there are a lot more fascinating things about me but I'm too lazy to think of them right now. 
I'd love to post a pic but I don't have any on my crappy computer so if you want to see me just look at my avatar or profile for now. Yep, that's me!
I just wanted to say I'm glad to be here and so happy that even though there is no more Dimensions magazine it is alive and well on the web and even better!


----------



## Risible (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi, I'm Risible, and I'm a Dimensions addict.  Been around since eight of oh-six.

Well, we don't have a family picture to speak of, but I do have this.

Yes, I'm in there twice. And, no, my chest is not that hairy. And the dancer bending over throwing his skirt over his back? And the junk that you get a sense that he's packing, courtesy of his tight boxers? That's definitely not one of our "boys," as both Bubbles and Bear are fixed. 

Let's see, we live in So Cal (founding members of the Dim's So Cal Kamping Krew), my hubby (Biodieselman) became a senior citizen today , I'm, well, _younger_, we like to garden and make our own fuel, we are (worm) ranchers, and I'm a Dims mod (you'll find me in the stacks!).


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, here goes...My name is Christal, I'll be 37 in a few days and I'm a SSBBW. I've been happily married to Brian for 4 years and we have a beautiful 2 1/2 year old son named Luke. I've lived in Pennsylvania all my life. I'm a stay at home mommy and wife and I have my own Ebay business. I'm also working on my first children's book. I've been a part of Dimensions for many years..first while the magazine was still in print. I've also done some modeling for a short time. Anything else you want to know...feel free to ask!  Now on to the pics! 

View attachment 100_2899.JPG


View attachment 100_2878.JPG


View attachment 100_2952.JPG


----------



## Mini (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm Michael. Here is a picture of me intoxicated. I believe I'm endorsing an empty glass of Crown Royal. 

View attachment MINI!!!.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Jan 9, 2008)

Mini said:


> I'm Michael. Here is a picture of me intoxicated. I believe I'm endorsing an empty glass of Crown Royal.



that's totally a corner of my head!!

when i'm feeling brilliant, i'll participate.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 10, 2008)

Mini said:


> I'm Michael. Here is a picture of me intoxicated. I believe I'm endorsing an empty glass of Crown Royal.



You look similar to your avatar.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 10, 2008)

supersoup said:


> that's totally a corner of my head!!
> 
> when i'm feeling brilliant, i'll participate.



Mini in a robe, drinking, thumbs up, Soupy in the background behind some sort of open briefcase, a hotel type of room, Mini with some weird entry armband on. 

Girl, you have to explain this. Something is going on here, and it ain't Mini re-introducing his smooth talkin self. 

Inquiring minds.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi! I'm Punkin and have been a member of the re-vamped Dimensions boards since September 2006. I was a member of the old boards from about 1999 to 2004 and went by the name of Punkindreamer.

I am a married BBW. I'm a native Texan, love Country Music the best, but I will listen to just about anything as long as it has a good beat and I can understand the lyrics. I love Autumn, cats and pumpkins.

You'll most likely find me hanging around the Lounge, though I do pop into The Foodee, Weight Room, Fashion Board and Health Forum from time-to-time.

Here's a few pictures of me taken last Summer. 

View attachment Ella and the lantana, June 10, 2007.jpg


View attachment Head shot of me, July 2007.jpg


----------



## Sugar (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi!

I'm Sarah...if you chat you'll know me well (Sugar). I'm newer to the boards, I was scared of posting until recently!

Not much to tell...single granola that's in love with her dog. 

My saying "bastard" all the time stage.





How I wish I looked all the time...pensive? Nah!





How I actually look all the time...and my snarky Mama.





The love of my life.





Pulga, my love.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been round these parts for nye on 20 years now. The boss man banned me once but we have had a meetin of the minds since then. To know me is to love me - and ya'll do I'm sure!

I loves me some FA's and some fat chicks. Married to a wonderful guy. I believe I've said it all at one point or anutha here. Here be some pics. Carry on.........


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm Becky. I started hanging out in Dimensions chat probably ... oh, let's see ... 4 years ago, give or take. I'm an SSBBW, turning 42 in July, single, no children, and I live in east-central Maine. By day I'm a newspaper page designer and copy editor, and by many nights and weekends I'm the bass player and backup singer in a semi-acoustic roots/rock/groove/pop band doing mostly the songs we've written ourselves, though we _do _love to jam on fun covers you can shake your ass to.

Aside from my near-total immersion in my music, here are some other things I'm into:
Video --- movies from Bette Davis to Big Lebowski and all kinds in between, especially the old 50s/60s schlock sci-fi films with giant ants and such; Looney Toons, Family Guy, South Park and similar animated shows; and gosh probably all sorts of other ones I'm forgetting.
Reading --- my guilty pleasure is the National Enquirer but I also love Steinbeck, Fitzgerald and Stephen King, to name a few
Leisure --- Swimming, 4-wheeling, fishing, sightseeing, day-trip type travel (until I can afford to buy 2 seats and fly wherever I want comfortably ), and basically hanging out with family and good friends and laughing a lot.

I'm a fairly simple chick, actually, not particularly high-maintenance or tough to figure out. I prefer comfort over glamour, and just try to be a decent human being and call things like I see 'em. I take pride in my quick wit and sense of humor, 'cause like I said I love to laugh. Anyway I guess that's me in a nutshell. I'd be remiss if I didn't mention that I'm very grateful for the community I have found here, because it has helped me immensely in my journey toward self-acceptance and confidence. I still have a ways to go, but I've made some significant progress since first coming here, so onward and upward! Oh yeah ... the pic is from last month at a Christmas party. 

View attachment bednars xmas07b.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi! My name is Melanie. You can call me Mellie...but NEVER Mel. I'm 36, divorced, and I live in Sacramento. I started up in the chat room almost 6 years ago...and have survived a banning and a few self-imposed "breaks" in that time.
I tried the Forums a couple of years ago, but only got really into them recently. Mostly hang out in the Lounge and Chit Chat. I'm a sometimes random poster with the occasional Drama Queen episodes, but I do try and just enjoy myself here. Feel free to drop me a line cause I love making new friends. 

View attachment 34171

Me
View attachment 34172

My hair
View attachment 34173

My elbow


----------



## bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

*y'all know me. i'm the same old b....why am i rapping??

ANYHOO

im bexy, short for rebecca but NEVER call me that. im 25. i live in belfast northern ireland with my gorgeous cutie george, been together for 16 months. i am originally english and moved to northern ireland 7 years ago. its my favourite place in the whole world and is truly my home.
i am a very proud bbw, gotten a lot more proud thanks to this site, it has helped boost confidence no end!

i am into crazy coloured clothes and hair, nip/tuck, americas next top model, cats, and mainly of course MORRISSEY who is just my life.

i also have 11 tattoos and counting, and 7 piercings.

i hate a lot of things, pompus people, users, global warming, animal cruelty, the news, in fact i probably hate more stuff than i love lol. im opiniated but very non confrontational.

i love dims and have made some marvellous friends here, to include a few mimi, susannah and phoebe, but there are many more 
*


----------



## bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Hi! My name is Melanie. You can call me Mellie...but NEVER Mel. I'm 36, divorced, and I live in Sacramento. I started up in the chat room almost 6 years ago...and have survived a banning and a few self-imposed "breaks" in that time.
> I tried the Forums a couple of years ago, but only got really into them recently. Mostly hang out in the Lounge and Chit Chat. I'm a sometimes random poster with the occasional Drama Queen episodes, but I do try and just enjoy myself here. Feel free to drop me a line cause I love making new friends.



*the best part of that whole re introduction was the pic of your elbow *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2008)

Re-Hi! I'm NancyGirl74 but you can call me NancyGirl74 (or Nancy for short). I found Dims Chat through an ex and then the boards maybe a year after that. I've met some truly awesome people here and would love to meet more. I still feel like I'm kinda new to this BBW thing since I discovered it in my late 20s and found Dims in my 30s. Still, I've done lots of changing and have come out of my shell quite a bit. I'm still shy because...well, that's just me. I'm currently going through some major life changes so I'm sorta up in the air career and life-path-wise. Some times I'm ok with this, some times I'm scared out of my mind. Anyway, here I am:
View attachment 34179


----------



## ElleChernobyl (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, Im Elle, and introductions frighten me  But I'll try.

I am a geeky college sophmore from the lovely island of Guam. I was a fat tween, a diet sucess story teenager (read: serious eating disorder), and have settled as a fat 19 year old co-ed. Its fairly recent; I went from 140 to 210 in about a year, so my mind has trouble catching up with my weight gain but lurking here helps a lot! I have a lovely boyfriend who feeds me regularly and is pretty supportive of my weight changes. My hobbies include literature, comic books (Marvel), computers, cupcakes, horror movies, ink and heavy metal. 

Yea, so Im just a big dork  My major is Mass communications; I really want to go into music journalism. I zine and sing in a rock band. And...I drink guiness.

Im just looking for friends and a place to hang my hat  





(sorry for crap cell pic)





Dorking at a show.





Flash, and giant baseball cap. But I was so happy with my torso. It looks cute. 

I hope they are not too big...

Thanks for reading <3


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, my name is Sasha, and I am addicted to fat people.  
I have been on the boards since early 2006 but was under a different SN then, and as of September 2006 I've been on this one.

I like to eat muffins, listen to music, and make sexually inappropriate comments to my fellow Dims ladies.

I dislike british people who make fun of my previous love affair with large triple shot vanilla lattes w/ whipped cream. Yeah, I'm talking about you. 

This is me:


----------



## Shala (Jan 10, 2008)

Sasha your hair is just gorgeous. I love the long bangs. You look beautiful.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 10, 2008)

Shala said:


> Sasha your hair is just gorgeous. I love the long bangs. You look beautiful.



Aww Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Suze (Jan 10, 2008)

Lucky said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm Sarah...if you chat you'll know me well (Sugar). I'm newer to the boards, I was scared of posting until recently!
> 
> ...



Is that a poodle? :wubu:
That little fellow looks a lot like mine when he is groomed.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 10, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Mini in a robe, drinking, thumbs up, Soupy in the background behind some sort of open briefcase, a hotel type of room, Mini with some weird entry armband on.
> 
> Girl, you have to explain this. Something is going on here, and it ain't Mini re-introducing his smooth talkin self.
> 
> Inquiring minds.



Those two are at it again. Who doesn't know about the scantily clad clandestine meetings in a trashy hotel on the highway, empty bottle of Crown Royal, ID bracelet from the methadone clinic, briefcase full of laundered money, video camera in the corner. Couple of sick puppies those two.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 10, 2008)

I always meant to log in on the introduction thread, so here I am, as selectively as I wanna be: 

*Name:* Liz or Elizabeth (the "di-va" nickname I use in Dims chat, and is from these books)
*Been around Dimensions:* A long time! In fitful ways. Started chatting in 97/98 during the day, have come and gone a lot, been back steadily last year+, including boards, which I never got into before (still don't think I do 'em right). Made some really good friends!
*Lives in:* Chicago, for 20 years this June. Best city ever.
*From:* Boston, Washington DC, Ohio, Minnesota.
*Cats:* Two, both malefactoresses, also named for characters in these books.
*Single?:* Yes.
*Stats:* 5'6". Weight...dunno! BBW/SSBBW-type. Hourglassy-pear (?). I enjoy making men light-headed trying to pick the correct fruit analogy .
*Age:* 41.
*Other identifying marks should I break into your house and you need to tell the police:* Spectacles (weak), hazel eyes, no tatts, conventional one-hole-per-ear piercings, too much size 28-34 clothing, big honkin diastema (look it up) that alarms parents who shelled out too much bread for orthodonture in suburban childhood.
*College degree:* English/Literature and Film.
*Jobs in the last 20 years:* Four years at publishing company; eight years at museum as researcher; eight years at alt.weekly as photoeditor/writer/illustrator, including the last year when print journalism died, we all drank (more), I got sick from stress and then everything was outsourced.
*Yes, but what do you do?:* Nothing at the mo, baby! SLACK! And none of that nouveau new millennium slack, either; straight up, GenX, dead beat club....slack.
*That's no answer!:* I write, design and illustrate, freelance-ily. Want more that do to, please, thank you.
*A few random mad pashes**:* Opera, old school rap/r&b/hiphop, Sondheim, 20th century British writers, Movement poets, Wayne Thiebaud, Kerry James Marshall, William Morris, calligraphy, old English silver, cooking shows, enough viewings of _Now, Voyager_, _All About Eve_, _House Party_ and _The Women_ every six months to feel sane, Eric Rohmer, food writing, restaurant history... Mostly a gay man trapped in hopelessly het fat girl body.
*Are you into gaining/feeding:* Nah.
*Aminals?:* Penguins, otters, bison, pandas.
*Ever been a Toil Girl?:* Once, for a particular issue of fat smut zine I art directed that never got published. I still have it framed in my bathroom, though.
*Photos:* Normal/recent (two biggest), psychotic (three wee), cheesecake (self-explanatory).


----------



## Sugar (Jan 10, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Is that a poodle? :wubu:
> That little fellow looks a lot like mine when he is groomed.




Yes she's an undersized toy poodle. The lack of shedding is why I got her...her antics is why I have become a case for Maury. 

Do you have a pic of your lil guy?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 10, 2008)

OHHHH Liz! Thats a hot booty pic!


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm Carol, and I've been reading Dims since 1994, and a member of the forums since I think 2000. Dims is my online home and there are very few days that I don't spend some time here. 

I'm 57, kind of a freak, live in a very rural area of upstate NY on a piece of land that is partly woods, part old pasture. It's a beautiful spot and holds meaning to me since my father and grandfather owned it before I did. Yep, I grew up on a dairy farm and this field was a part of that farm. So I didn't make it too far away from my roots!

I am very happily married almost 36 years now to a talented artist, a man who can fix just about everything which makes him quite the popular fellow! We never had children but have always had cats, whom we love and adore. Right now we have three spoiled boys, one black and white, one pure white and one almost all black. Smudgie, Sylvester, and Sully. (named after the Paul Newman character in "Nobody's Fool" because he has snowy hair and ice blue eyes.)

I have a BA in English Lit and worked as a teacher's assistant for over 25 years in a public school. Reading and books are my passion! I am retired now, and disabled due to arthritis and lymphedema. So I am home a LOT. 

I consider myself a goth, an eldergoth if you like, and have been one since the age of 13. I have scads of books on vampire and horror literature, dress in black (especially in the cold months, I'm not keen on it in summer) but love Laura Ingalls Wilder books too!

I also consider myself a VERY fortunate woman. I have a wonderful husband, the greatest family ever, super friends, a home I feel very comfortable in, and a hard-won love and appreciation of my fat body. (I'm a SSBBW.) So no complaints here; I have no reason to complain. 

Great idea for a thread, Paul, and thank you!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 10, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hi, my name is Sasha, and I am addicted to fat people.
> I have been on the boards since early 2006 but was under a different SN then, and as of September 2006 I've been on this one.
> 
> I like to eat muffins, listen to music, and make sexually inappropriate comments to my fellow Dims ladies.
> ...



And I'm glad you're here, Sasha, because I never would've known you... You are just one great person to everyone here!


----------



## Ash (Jan 10, 2008)

I kinda like this! 

Name: Ashley
Other stuff: 24 years old, 5'7or8ish, big fattie
Dims History: I've been around on the boards since 2001, but have only been posting with any regularity in the last few years. I chat rarely, but I generally prefer the boards.
Location: Metro DC (Maryland)
Job: Student Affairs/Transcript Evaluator at a major state university
Education: BBA in Accounting, currently working on my MBA
From: North-central Indiana (or Michiana, as a Hoosier might call it)
Things I like: Musicals, reading, fattie parties, dogs, sleep, fat girls, FAs, singing (but mostly only when no one can hear me), road trips, Cherry Coke, 
Things I do not like: unnecessary human suffering, mosquitos, republican thinking, broken limbs, meat cooked on a bone, people who take themselves too seriously, lectures (personal or educational).

View attachment 009-1.jpg
View attachment mashpotality002.jpg
View attachment mashpotality014.jpg
View attachment IMG_0288.jpg


----------



## Suze (Jan 10, 2008)

Lucky said:


> Yes she's an undersized toy poodle. The lack of
> shedding is why I got her...her antics is why I have become a case for Maury.
> 
> Do you have a pic of your lil guy?



Certainly.  
Mine is a tad bigger, hes a midsize brown poodle named Show  Heh. He always try to close hes eyes when I take a picture. Obviously a poodle thing. He looks so skinny in this pic! I feed him well, promise. 
(Sorry for hijacking guys)

When I'm at it, I guess I can introduce myself (again): 
Im a 21 year old girl trapped in a dudes body. I must add I like being a girl, though. I also like clothes, animals, snowboarding, music and lots more. My language skillz are sort of limited (Im a foreigner ), but I try my best. My dog is my hubby for the moment, minus the sex and stuff. Did I mention Im gross, rude and a tad pathetic?

Much love,
Susie/The smudged makeup gal


----------



## Sugar (Jan 10, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Certainly.
> Mine is a tad bigger, hes a midsize brown poodle named Show  Heh. He always try to close hes eyes when I take a picture. Obviously a poodle thing. He looks so skinny in this pic! I feed him well, promise.
> (Sorry for hijacking guys)
> 
> ...




We could be twin souls...lol. Show is adorable! :wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 10, 2008)

Name: Ash

Other stuff: 23 years old, 5 feet 2 inches; don't know how much I weigh (200+)

Dims History: I found Dims when I was a teen, however I didn't start posting until recently

Location: Chicago...northside

Job: Resource Referral Coordinator

Things I like: shopping, other fatshionistas, cooking, ayurveda, traveling the world, peace of mind, proving pre concieved notions wrong, being as fabulous as I want to be, meditation, yoga, natural hair, romance 

Things I do not like: chipping nail polish, war, lukewarm bath water, ill fitted clothing, green olives, long lines, hot weather and no A/C, any world atrocity, forgetting to turn the kitchen light off, snow 

View attachment Photo 21.jpg


View attachment Photo 18.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Jan 10, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Mini in a robe, drinking, thumbs up, Soupy in the background behind some sort of open briefcase, a hotel type of room, Mini with some weird entry armband on.
> 
> Girl, you have to explain this. Something is going on here, and it ain't Mini re-introducing his smooth talkin self.
> 
> Inquiring minds.





LillyBBBW said:


> Those two are at it again. Who doesn't know about the scantily clad clandestine meetings in a trashy hotel on the highway, empty bottle of Crown Royal, ID bracelet from the methadone clinic, briefcase full of laundered money, video camera in the corner. Couple of sick puppies those two.



what she said. and it was a laptop, not a briefcase. if memory serves, that was riiiiiiiiiiiiiight after the drugs had worn off, and i was uploading the video we made. interpret that as you will.



it was actually just him hanging out with a whole mess of folks in me and ashley's room on new year's eve.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 10, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> OHHHH Liz! Thats a hot booty pic!



Thanks, Sasha-girl


----------



## furious styles (Jan 10, 2008)

Allow me to re-introduce myself; My name is HOV
H to the O-V, I used to move snowflakes by the O.Z.

ok that's a lie i'm not jay-z or a former dealer.

p.s. : liz your pics are awesome, and arranged in a cubist form that's aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I really don't comment on photos nearly enough, but I'm struck already by all the truly beautiful women who've posted here. Lovely chicas indeed.

Also, can someone edit the title of this thread and insert the word "thread" into the end? (ty from Miss Anal.)


----------



## Gspoon (Jan 10, 2008)

I am GSPOON!

Name: Grady (Hello!)
Age: 18 (3/2/89)
Gender: Male
Weight: I think 160-170
Height: 5'11"
FA History: I have been an FA all my life, but I didn't really know it! But when I was a freshman in high school, I met my current girlfriend, (Didn't start dating until sophomore year) and she was plump, roughly 180 or so and only 5'5"ish. When I saw her, I just found her to be so good looking, but in my mind, I was asking "But she fat! Why do you like it?" And everytime I looked at her, I just got nervous. I had dated 3 other girls prior to her, all thiniminis! And they just didn't make me as happy as I became when I saw my girlfriend... And then I found the Size acceptance community by chance and was like "Awesome!"
Education: Highschool, going to college in the spring
Job: N/A
Prior employment: Gamestop and Costco
Things I enjoy: Music, Nerdy things, Love, Being with my friends.
Things I don't enjoy: Spiders......... I hate you spiders... I hate you

Me!


----------



## SummerG (Jan 10, 2008)

*Name*: Summer
*Been around Dimensions*: Not entirely sure, lol... I used to post on the old boards... then when it switched over, it confused me so I only chatted for about a year... also had some of the print issues a friend of mine gave me before I joined.
*Lives in*: Connecticut
*From*: Connecticut... well.. I was born in Hawaii, but I moved to CT before I turned one. 
*Doggy*: Princess Sweet Pea, who barks a lot but never bites. 
*Single?*: Indeed! 
*Stats*: 5'10 ssbbw, brown hair, green eyes, pear
*Age*: 30 (ok, ok... closer to 31, but I have 4 hours remaining till I'm legally obligated to say 31)
*Other identifying marks*: I wear glasses and have 19 tattoos. Used to be into piercing but it lost it's sparkle. Can still get an 18g through my septum, but that's not terribly impressive. 
*College degree*: I'm a dropout. HATE school with all it's assigned reading and writing and walking miles to classes. When I went though, I studied foreign language, and communications.
*Jobs in the last 15 years*: TJ Maxx, Personal asst, Recreation director, phone sex operator, answering service, bookkeeper
*Yes, but what do you do*?: I'm a total slacker... I spend a ton of time online and watching tv. Sometimes I go to the casino, sometimes I crochet. 
*Likes/Loves*: Coca Cola, Chocolate, Cake, Boys, Men, Pop Music, Pseudo Alternative with a dash of authentic, Chick Lit, Diamonds, Designer Bags, Pleasant Surprises, Red Wine, Salt n Pepper hair (on other people), Olive Garden in Orlando Fl, watching movies on my couch with boys, spooning, squeezing bottoms of my lady friends, Floating in a pool, Staring at the night sky, Tweezing, having my back tickled, wishing on fallen eyelashes, singing loudly, hugs, chatting with friends. Tons of other stuff, but that'll do.
*Are you into gaining/feeding*: It's not my kink, but I don't think all feeders are the devil... I'm a foodee... ya wanna get food for me, yay... you get a kick out of watching me eat it.. it's a win/win. 
*Aminals*?: Giraffes and Hippos- I have a huge collection of stuffed animal, figurines, sculptures, prints, etc, featuring them.
*Photos*: Most recent pic of me, at the HB NYE Party


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 10, 2008)

Risible said:


> Hi, I'm Risible, and I'm a Dimensions addict.  Been around since eight of oh-six.
> 
> Well, we don't have a family picture to speak of, but I do have this.



Wouldn't let me rep you - but this made me laugh out loud.


----------



## bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hi, my name is Sasha, and I am addicted to fat people.
> I have been on the boards since early 2006 but was under a different SN then, and as of September 2006 I've been on this one.
> 
> I like to eat muffins, listen to music, and make sexually inappropriate comments to my fellow Dims ladies.
> ...


*
could u BE any prettier?!?!*


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm Elizabeth, 41, divorced, SSBBW, living in Southern California, from North Carolina (Asheville area - have loved seeing so many others here from there), have an 11 year old son who keeps me hip (or so I like to think), have my own business as a non-profit management consultant.

Found Dims about a year ago but started posting over the summer I think. I'm addicted, no doubt - to all the smart, beautiful people I've met online and off through here.

Pics - can't figure out how to write in between the pictures - so me, my kids both furry and not, and the one where I was a little kid and my mom had dressed me up like a 70's streetwalker. Those boots were made for walkin'.

Wow - apologizing in advance that I think these are kind of huge - can't figure out how to make them smaller. 

View attachment ekgoodmay2007-r-1.JPG


View attachment DSC01551.JPG


View attachment 041.JPG


View attachment eklinda.jpg


View attachment WebCam_20071005_1349(2).jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 10, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I'm Elizabeth, 41, divorced, SSBBW, living in Southern California, from North Carolina (Asheville area - have loved seeing so many others here from there), have an 11 year old son who keeps me hip (or so I like to think), have my own business as a non-profit management consultant.
> 
> Found Dims about a year ago but started posting over the summer I think. I'm addicted, no doubt - to all the smart, beautiful people I've met online and off through here.
> 
> ...


 

Your son is a good lookin' boy. (He gets it from his Mom, obviously  )

The girl's must already be circling.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 10, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Your son is a good lookin' boy. (He gets it from his Mom, obviously  )
> 
> The girl's must already be circling.



Oh - yes - they are already stalking him. Ask Missaf - she was here when one of them called and would not take no for an answer that he had company and couldn't come to the phone. Older women too - he's 11 and we have 15 year olds coming the door. Brazen hussies!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 10, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Oh - yes - they are already stalking him. Ask Missaf - she was here when one of them called and would not take no for an answer that he had company and couldn't come to the phone. Older women too - he's 11 and we have 15 year olds coming the door. Brazen hussies!


 

Beat them off with a stick! Cougar's!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2008)

Ekmanifest, what part of Asheville?


----------



## bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Oh - yes - they are already stalking him. Ask Missaf - she was here when one of them called and would not take no for an answer that he had company and couldn't come to the phone. Older women too - he's 11 and we have 15 year olds coming the door. Brazen hussies!



*jeepers! he could be a model! better get yourself a rocking chair and a shotgun for the porch quick stat!*


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ekmanifest, what part of Asheville?



I lived in Arden actually - went to TC Roberson High School. I'm coming out there for a visit in March. Maybe we do a Dims NC get together.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 11, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> p.s. : liz your pics are awesome, and arranged in a cubist form that's aesthetically pleasing.



thanks, doomie-darlin. 

Elizabeth, your son is just gorj! 

I really enjoy this thread...it has heft and substance! Info! Other people! Fun .


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 11, 2008)

*Name:* Jay
*Been around Dimensions:* I was on Dims back in the printing press days. Like...since 1998.
*Lives in:* San Francisco.
*From:* Portland. I also spent part of my high school in boarding school in South America. But that's a whole different story.
*Single?:* Nothing wrong with that. 
*Stats:* 5'10", Grey eyes, brown/blonde hair, "athletic" build (whatever that means).
*Age:* 25
*Other identifying marks:* Third nipple. Well, sorta. 
*College degree:* A Bachelors in International Development and a Professional Degree in Architecture.
*Jobs in the last 10 years:* Mostly design related stuff. Architecture firms in different pockets in the world, USDOI, and some non-profit stuff in Central America. Nowadays, I'm lucky enough to be working as an urban planner and architect.
*Yes, but what do you do?:* I'm all over the map in my spare time. I spend decent chunk of my evenings doing community outreach stuff, but I also dig writing music, poetry, drawing, reading non-fiction and cooking. At the same time I spend a lot of time doing things out and about with friends, whatever that entails.
*Are you into gaining/feeding:* I see that it has its upsides. 
*Aminals?:* Um, Thai elephants? None in my possession.
*Recent Photos:* I'm at my office Christmas party in the first one, and here's two more with making faces into the camera. 

View attachment Pimpin50.jpg


View attachment Photo 32.jpg


View attachment Photo 37.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 11, 2008)

I never did a proper intro when I first joined and my recent one on here was me in a bit of a joking mood. I will really introduce myself.

*Name*: Sasha
*Been around Dimensions*: Early 2006
*Lives in*: Southbourne England
*From*: Portland Oregon
*Stats*: 5'8, 430 lbs, brown hair, hazel eyes.
*Age*: 26
*Other identifying marks*: Birthmark on my tush. 
*College degree*: I am a certified and licensed massage therapist. 
*Jobs in the last 10 years*: Anything from food service, call centers, warehouse, and massage. Modeling too I guess.
*Yes, but what do you do?*: I hang out and enjoy my time off from "the real world". Clean the house, travel around to visit part of England. Travel to different countries. I am very much into photography. Just trying to make up my mind as to what the hell I want to do in this world. 
*Are you into gaining/feeding*: That should be obvious.
*Aminals?*: At home in P-town I have 2 wonderful cats who I miss sooo much. Here we have a neighbors cat, Catty-Cat-Face, who visits us daily.
*Recent Photos*: I posted some before. One was hanging out, another I was on the phone with my Dad on new years, and the third was me playing with my love. My Macbook, Ms. Miyagi.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, I'm new. I'm 46 years old. I'm the feedee and live with a feeder. He brings me a lot of nice fattening food. Last night he made me hamburgers with french fries and then a gallon of chocolate/peanut butter/nuts ice cream. He just went to get me a Sonic burrito and coke for breakfast.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 11, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> OHHHH Liz! Thats a hot booty pic!



Seconded. HAWT.

I soooo want to see that Les Toil ya got framed in your loo!


----------



## Tad (Jan 11, 2008)

Apparently I'm actually going to do this:

*Name:* Just call me Ed
*Been around Dimensions:* I've been around the chat and forums since before they migrated to Dimensions. Round about 1996 for the boards, but I think the chat room didn't start until early '97, IRC. Occasionally I take breaks for a while.
*Lives in:* Ottawa, Canada
*From:* Here and there, mostly in Canada
*Stats:* 5'8, ~220 pounds
*Age:* Officially 'fortyish' for the next few years.
*College degree:* Electrical Engineering
*Jobs in the last 10 years*: Quality Manager for various small technology companies
*Yes, but what do you do?:* Besides post on Dimensions you mean? Well, I do my job, then bus, bike, or occasionally drive home to my wife and son, and life starts for real again.
*Are you into gaining/feeding:* Yes, both, if by 'into' you mean 'do they appeal to me.' I try to avoid actually doing either of them, however.
*Aminals?:* One cat, who is occasionally accused of being imaginary
*Recent Photos:* No thanks, for various reasons.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 11, 2008)

My name is Sue, and I am a chocoholic. :eat2:

See profile for more info.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 11, 2008)

J'encore!

I am Janie, AKA, Ms. J. 6', close to 480lbs now. Old enough. I've been in the arts for most of my life. Anything else, just ask. I might not answer, but ask anyway. I am an aunt to two lovely dogs.

Just came back from a 2 month sabbatical. Been on the boards since April/May 2006. 

View attachment montreal4.jpg


----------



## Suze (Jan 11, 2008)

Lucky said:


> We could be twin souls...lol. Show is adorable! :wubu:



*Adds Lucky to My Dims collection*
Poodle owners must stick together! (People always make fun of me because I have a poodle)
Thanks!:happy: I love how your dog licks his nose

My introduction was totally screwed up btw. Im a *dude* trapped in a *girls* body, NOT the opposite. How freaking embarrassing!


----------



## Tad (Jan 11, 2008)

susieQ said:


> My introduction was totally screwed up btw. Im a *dude* trapped in a *girls* body, NOT the opposite. How freaking embarrassing!



And here I was marveling at your make-up skills


----------



## Suze (Jan 11, 2008)

edx said:


> And here I was marveling at your make-up skills



Hehe! This made me -> :happy:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi! I'm Kris [formerly known as "Smarty" on here and "SmartFatChick" in chat]. That and a pic is about all I'm sharing today. 






I'm the cute one. [Ducks as Jen takes a swing.]

Okay, just a tad bit more: I found NAAFA back in college shortly after a disgusted fascination with BBW magazine. Yes, I was one who wanted to be beautiful, but hated myself for being fat. So finally I realized I'd probably never be thin without constant dieting, so why not learn to love and accept myself as is at the moment. At my 2nd NAAFA meeting, an older woman said to me, "You look like a Dimensions girl." When I looked totally befuddled, she showed me a copy of the magazine with Brie in the leather outfit. Again, I had to deal with the disgusted fascination over the concept of men being attracted to fat women. Fifteen years and some adventures later, here I am, just living life as a fat chick. Happy with myself AS IS, for the most part, and working to make the world a kinder, gentler place for BBWs, BHMs, and those who love them. And, if you're wondering, I've been involved in the online Dim community for just over 5 years.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 12, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I lived in Arden actually - went to TC Roberson High School. I'm coming out there for a visit in March. Maybe we do a Dims NC get together.



Oh gosh please PM me here and let me know....maybe we can catch Kara/Theatermuse and Wagimawr (I have met them both) and meet up for dinner one night 
LET'S INVITE EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Name:* Ralph

*Been around Dimensions*: since the print days. Discovered dims online two years ago, and joined up in December, 2006.

*Lives in:* Norman, Oklahoma, the football stadium with a town attached.

*Stats:* 5'10"; 215 lbs; blue eyes; some hair.

*Age:*sixty-two.

*College Degree:* BA, University of Oklahoma; MA, Ph.D. in Philosophy, Columbia University.

*Jobs in the last ten years:* Professor, Department of Classics (Greek & Latin), University of Oklahoma; Chairman of the department for the last two years.

*Yes, but what do you do?* Read. Talk. Drink coffee. Do crosswords and logic puzzles. Translate the works of Xenophon into English. Walk to work and back. Go ballroom dancing with my wife when the (infrequent) opportunity arises. See also under 'aminals'.

*Are you into gaining/feeding?* Not intentionally.

*Aminals:* Four rabbits, four cats, and a guinea pig -- all rescues. In summer, our house is also a favorite stopping place for vacationing raccoons, opossums, and skunks.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 12, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Seconded. HAWT.
> I soooo want to see that Les Toil ya got framed in your loo!



Thank you! Here's my Toil (said the way some people might while opening a door and flinging an arm in the direction of their Sargent  ). I am lucky! I've never showed it here, I don't think. It was done during my Blonde Period, i.e., I'm the one in the back. I obviously wanted a sorta Russian Constructivist kinda feel and I love how it turned out. Brian's a freakin genius! But we already knew that.  I love looking at it on me wall.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 12, 2008)

*Name:* Tina
*Been around Dimensions:* A year. I followed someone that I loved here, didn't think i'd stay because of it but grew to enjoy it very much.
*Lives in:* Vancouver, BC 
*From:* Vancouver, BC. (Born and raised!) 
*Pet:* Callie, the girl cat. She's 9 and we share the same birthday.
*Single?:* Yes. I do have a "friend" though. Talk amongst yourselves.
*Stats:* 5'7", all tits and ass (and belly) Long, curly blonde hair. Hazel eyes. 
*Age:* 37 (ugh) (told I look younger by pretty much everyone-thank dog :bow
*Other identifying marks:* No tats or piercings. I do wear glasses though.
*College degree:* No. I left home and never looked back. I've been working ever since and worked hard to keep moving forward. Do what you love, love what you do. 
*Jobs in the last 15 years:* I work for a music label/publishing/management company. Before that I worked in corporate retail for an electronics/music store for 15 years. So yes, it's all about the music. 
*Yes, but what do you do?:* I figure out what we owe our musicians and get them paid.
*Likes/Loves:* I love love love music and film. I adore my cat and my nephew Max. I love sleeping in, drives to the beach to drink coffee and read. Laughing with my sister's. The Internets.
*Are you into gaining/feeding:* Umm no. 

*Photos:*


----------



## Isa (Jan 12, 2008)

*Name:* Isa online, Shanann off
*Been around Dimensions:* For many, many moons dating back to the old boards; subscriber of the print magazine at one time. 
*Lives in:* Houston
*Pets:* Miniture poodle named Bischon. 
*Single?:* Yes
*Stats:* 5’9, SSBBW
*Age: *39 ¾ (fighting the good fight to hang on to my thirties)
*Other identifying marks:* three tattoos
*College degree:* No, finally made the decision to go back; first class starts Monday! 
*Job:*senior analyst for a TPA
*Likes:* Travel, movies, reading books, The Wire, fine china, Music (oh god how I love music!), spending way too much time on the net
*Are you into gaining/feeding:* No need for a feeder as I seem to be doing a good enough job on my own.
*Photos:* Me and my child.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2008)

that has sprung up so I guess I will participate now 

*Name*: Caroline
*Been around Dimensions*: August 2006
*Lives in*: NC
*From*:Born in Redbank NJ but whenever I visit NJ they ask me where I'm from. I suppose it's official now that I'm more of a "Carolina Girl" yet over 30 years later I still have people in NC asking where I'm from, too :huh:
*Stats*: 5'4", 250ish- guessing from clothing size since I don't weigh myself anymore, Auburn colored hair and gee, guess what color my eyes are 
*Age*: 39
*Other identifying marks*:Scar just under my right breast from surgery and a six inch c-section scar, great big mouth when my muzzle is off (testing to see if anyone actually reads this) 
*College degree*: AAS, Information Systems, 2000. It took me four years of night classes to get a two year degree while working anywhere from 45 to 56 hours a week, leaving dinner for my ex and child every day and doing most of the housework. Let's say that I'm really f**king proud of that degree because it was one of the hardest things I ever did but it was a commitment to myself that I wouldn't break  
*Jobs in the last 10 years*: Transportation service for the elderly/handcapped- promoted first time to dispatcher and second time to scheduler. Spent six years working in an automotive repair shop as the office manager/assistant service advisor (yeah, I know more about cars than the average person, I'm guessing :batting:  ). Currently I'm a receptionist in a children's dental clinic. I like my job 
*Yes, but what do you do?*:I am the mother of three daughters- the oldest is almost 16 and my twins are almost 6 years old. I like to do things with them on the weekends such as going to movies or the mall- go to parks or zoos when it is warm. They love the library, too. I also belong to a chess club here in my town (the only female member though a couple of others have come and gone) and I sometimes play poker on Friday nights with mostly men again. My best friend work has worked as a Service Manager for almost 20 years. Yeah, we're rough gals  
*Are you into gaining/feeding*: No. I have an eating disorder and have spent the last year and half intensely trying to change the hold it has had over me for about 25 years. I think I have came a long way now 
*Aminals?*: No pets...........I clean up enough messes with twins. We will get a pet when they are a bit older  
*Interesting Tidbit*: Joisey Tomata from Dims Chat is my stepsister :happy:
*Likes/Loves*: Beaches, road trips, eating out, finding new places to go, attention, finding bargains, shopping with my daughters, making people happy/laugh, winning at chess or poker,paid time off, holidays, joking around, laughing, having fun, meeting new people and spending time with the ones I already know, my daughers, and sometimes myself 
*Recent Photos*: I post enough of them around here but here goes again  

View attachment PICT0664.JPG


View attachment red 2.JPG


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> (testing to see if anyone actually reads this)


Yes, it's not all about the pretty pictures. 

-Rusty


----------



## bexy (Jan 13, 2008)

*i wouldnt have had rusty not quoted you  was too engrossed in the pretty pictures!*


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Jan 13, 2008)

I've only been here for like 3 months, so, this might be a bit silly. But I'm bored.

*Name:* Chloe
*Lives in:* Oaklyn, New Jersey
*From:* The great 'ol land of France, Rouen to be exact. Emigrated here with the family when I was only five. I don't remember much of my homeland from when I was little, but try to visit my uncle and aunt once a year. I see both America and France as my home in different ways. 
*Stats:* 5'6 220lbs
*Single?:* Nope, in a wonderful relationship going on six years
*Age:* 22 (Very soon to be 23!)
*College degree:* Nope, barely graduated highschool actually
*Jobs in the last 10 years*: Only one, which I have now, I'm a waitress at a great local restaurant/bar. Also for a brief period of time last summer I played music gigs with a friend.
*Yes, but what do you do?:* I play my keyboard/piano, love to listen to all types of music, I'm a complete nerd on the subject. I love to take walks, not to sound like a personal ad cliche but I honestly do. I love food and am trying to learn how to cook with mixed success. I'm a fashion nut, I love shopping. Hanging out with friends. Romantic time. I'm also very professional at annoying my spouse.
*Are you into gaining/feeding:* I guess I'm into gaining weight.
*Recent Photos:* Already shown here, nothing special, but here.


----------



## Dhaunae (Jan 13, 2008)

*Name*: Dawn
*Been around Dimensions*: A couple of months
*Lives in*: Southern Cali
*From*: Newport Beach, Cali but wasn't there long enough to remember.
*Stats*: 5'5" 285lbs 
*Age*: 34
*College degree*: None.
*Jobs in the last 10 years*: Managed a pet store then purchased it when the owners got divorced. Closed it two years ago when my marriage was failing. Now I work on a marine base in finance.
*Yes, but what do you do*?:I really don't do much at the moment aside from work, read, play WoW and work on my digital art. 
*Are you into gaining/feeding*: Not at all.
*Aminals*?: Just my two dogs.. Snuggles a Basset and Daisy a Boxer. They are my children.
*Likes/Loves*: Horses, movies, long drives, music. I love playing pool and belting out a little ditty while doing Karaoke but it has been quite some time since I have done either of those.
*Recent Photos*: the first is from Halloween 05, the second from Halloween 06 and the last is from a couple of weeks ago 

View attachment image1.jpg


View attachment halloween-06.jpg


View attachment DSC006361234.jpg


----------



## Sugar (Jan 13, 2008)

Isa said:


> *Name:* Isa online, Shanann off
> *Been around Dimensions:* For many, many moons dating back to the old boards; subscriber of the print magazine at one time.
> *Lives in:* Houston
> *Pets:* Miniture poodle named Bischon.
> ...



Goodness your little dog is so cute!!! We should all have a poodle meet & greet! lol


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 13, 2008)

*Name:* Rachel 
*Been around Dimensions: *Since 2005
*Lives in:* NC
*From:* Born in SW Missouri. Lived there until last year.
*Stats:* 5'2" 240ish. Dark hair, blue eyes. 
*Age: * 28 almost 29...eek
*College degree:* BS in Chemistry, nationally registered Medical Technologist. B.A. in English with Technical Writing emphasis. 
*Jobs in the last 10 years:* Medical Technologist, phlebotomist, administrative assistant, grant writer, and currently an Assistant Director of a Non-Profit for Individuals with Disabilities.
*Are you into gaining/feeding:* No. 
*Aminals?:* No pets 
*Interesting Tidbit:* I met my fiance in Dimensions Chat. 
*Likes/Loves:* Spending time with my fiance, the mountains, beaches, pottery, pen & ink artwork, wine, shopping for shoes, cooking, reading, writing, poetry, and art.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 13, 2008)

Whoops...forgot the pictures. I need to have new pictures taken of me...these are getting pretty outdated.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 13, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> Whoops...forgot the pictures. I need to have new pictures taken of me...these are getting pretty outdated.



You have very beautiful eyes!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Name:* Phil
Been around Dimensions: 1998
*Lives in*: Westampton, NJ
*From:* Born in Paterson New Jersey 
*Stats:* 6', 245 
*Hair* .......gimme a break. *Eyes* - 2
*Age:* Old

*College degree:* BS in Business Administration, minors in Literature and Psychology from Montclair University. Completed Paralegal Certifation Program at Montclair, but never finished the hours of legal research needed for certification.

*Jobs in the last 10 years:* I owned my own business from 1987 until 1998, then went to work selling flooring, specifically tile and stone. I presently work for a regional distributor of both, which may change in about a week.

*Yes, but what do you do?:*I am a father to a 5year old son with my wife (call me Mr. Asshley), and a 20 year old from a previous marriage. I am part owner of a pro wrestling school & promotion here in NJ, and have begun to run BBW/FA events with my partner Berna (BigSexy920) in Jersey as well. We are planning our next event for April, 2008. I am also BigCutie Asshley's photographer & bodyguard.


*Are you into gaining/feeding:* As fantasy, absolutely. As reality, no, although Carla has gained over the years and I haven't minded a bit. For me, I try to stay in shape, but this year has been kinda tough.

*Aminals?:* We had a yellow lab that Carla took when her dad passed away in 2006, but we were never home, and had to find a better place for her. 

*Interesting Tidbit:* I'm a former musician (keyboards/vocals/guitar) who played in many bands in the 70's and 80's. I have opened for other acts such as Orleans, Dave Mason, and Kool & the Gang.

*Likes/Loves:* Spending time with my wife & son (which has been rare lately), working on our my pro wrestling promotion's website, working with the students at our wrestling school (I teach character development, diction, playing to the audience & the camera, and develop some of the storylines that we use.)

*Recent Photos:*Here's a pic from Philly Bash with a very famous 70's porn star. 

View attachment mangophil.jpg


----------



## vermillion (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok I haven't been around that long but I wanted to do this anyways...

*Name*: Vermillion
*Age:* 24
*Race:* 2/3rds white (french and scottish) and 1/3rd Indian (chippewa)
*Height:* 5'7
*Weight:* 334
*Musical Taste:* Rock 
*Favorite Color:* Purple
*Favorite Food:* fuck.....lots....right now...alfredo!!!
*Favorite Beer:* Free
*Education:* Four years at two separate colleges with no degree..lol
*Funny Fact: *I was know as "put put" as a little girl because I was quite farty....
*Not So Funny Fact:* I am a military brat and lived in Japan for three years...
*Favorite Song Of All Time:* Nutshell by Alice in Chains

*Thing You Need To Catch A Vermillion:*
Aggressive, manliness, sexy big shoulders, funny, food enthusiast, and most likely a musician.

*
Random Things I Like:*
Cats, purple, leopard print, barbies, panda bears, eggrolls, rolls, not working, lots of beer, drunk making out, drunk doing it, drunk, lips, eyes, facial hair, big clod hopper shoes, red lips, long hair, tattoos, shows, sleeping with my dog, morning fart, astrology, wife beaters, my chevy impala, my grandma, my band, my garage, TOOL, candles, new sheets, new socks, a clean house, having a cd player in my car, my fat ass, rain in the sun, grey days, hoodies, spooning, cuddling, smooching, being worshipped, new hair ties.... 

View attachment semaJ. 016.jpg


View attachment DyanaWHOA.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 13, 2008)

vermillion said:


> Ok I haven't been around that long but I wanted to do this anyways...
> 
> *Name*: Vermillion
> *Age:* 24
> ...



Funny, and cute.

I lived in Japan too. Four years and four months in honshu and okinawa.

Lester Middle ring a bell?


----------



## vermillion (Jan 13, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Funny, and cute.
> 
> I lived in Japan too. Four years and four months in honshu and okinawa.
> 
> Lester Middle ring a bell?



I went to lester for 6th, 7th, and 8th grade....
How old are you???
I wonder if we went at the same time....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 13, 2008)

vermillion said:


> I went to lester for 6th, 7th, and 8th grade....
> How old are you???
> I wonder if we went at the same time....



Nope. You probably left when I started going. I went to that elementary school at Camp Foster for 6th grade, went to lester for 7th-8th, and then I went to kubasaki for most of my 9th grade year.

I'm 20. Darn my lack of luck.  :wubu:


----------



## vermillion (Jan 13, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Nope. You probably left when I started going. I went to that elementary school at Camp Foster for 6th grade, went to lester for 7th-8th, and then I went to kubasaki for most of my 9th grade year.
> 
> I'm 20. Darn my lack of luck.  :wubu:



i use to live right across the st from kubisaki...
you know when you walk through the opening of that little area of houses to get to the football field....i lived in the house directly next to the little play ground...
i miss that place for sure..
definetley shaped the person i am today..
still keep in touch with a few friends from there


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 13, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> You have very beautiful eyes!



Thank you


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jan 13, 2008)

hmm this looks like fun so I'm gonna give it a crack.. 

Name: Amber

Been around Dimensions: since.. may of 07... or there abouts.. lol
Lives in: New York City, the home of the Yankees.

Stats: 5'7" and about 360-ish... 

Age:26

College Degree: was there.. then I wasn't. 
Jobs in the last ten years: hmmm well i've worked for pathmark while in school, then Cablevision and for the City which is what I currently do- in Payroll.. show me the money! 

Are you into gaining/feeding? well.. not particularly.. but that doesn't mean I turn down a meal. 

Aminals: No pets. 
here's a not soo recent pic of me.. lol 
__________________ 

View attachment me sitting back2.jpg


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey I'm pat, very new here....

I go to OSU (ohio) and I'm majoring in material science and engineering, I like to play almost any sport, i work out a lot, I enjoy going out on weekends (or anyday) with some of my best friends... I'm really laid back and dont take MOST things seriously, when Im not studying, eating, or working out im just being an idiot/crazy/joking around and chilling with friends .... yea if you know me, then you can see my hair is gone lol.... and i dont know why i was wearing those stupid shades


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2008)

Name: Misty
Been around Dimensions: Since 2000. I've been on the boards since they switched to this format
Lives in: Tulsa, Oklahoma
From: Oklahoma..I'm a true Okie..Yee Haw
Stats: 5'4 and 415 lbs
Single?: Yeppers
Age: 29 going on 25..LOL 
College degree: 3 of them..considering a 4th. BS. in Early Childhood Ed and a M.ED in Administration
Jobs in the last 10 years: Let's see. I did my tour in fast food, 4 years in day care and four years in a public school classroom

Yes, but what do you do?: Lot's of kinky, fun things..LOL Good gravy this is like the Census or something

Are you into gaining/feeding: I have a great many feedee fantasies..but sadly I am not into the gaining aspect

Interesting Tidbit: My name means "The sweetest" in Hindi. My dell tech told me that.
Recent Photos: I don't have any recent, recent ones..but I have some to share nonetheless .

View attachment 34453


View attachment 34454


View attachment 34455


View attachment 34456


View attachment 34457


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 14, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Name: Misty
> Been around Dimensions: Since 2000. I've been on the boards since they switched to this format
> Lives in: Tulsa, Oklahoma
> From: Oklahoma..I'm a true Okie..Yee Haw
> ...



My gosh, Misty.... You're just adorable... :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 14, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> My gosh, Misty.... You're just adorable... :wubu:



Thank you! but ssssshhh don't tell anyone


----------



## runningman (Jan 14, 2008)

ok

Name: Mike

Been around Dimensions: I discovered DIMs back when I was in university so that must've been around 2001. But only been coming here regularly since I got my PC in 2005. Have only been using chat for about a year.

Age: Almost 33

From: Wales. Place called Llantrisant.

Stats: 5'8" 160ish

college degree: Purchasing & Supply Chain Management - University of Glamorgan - graduated July 2003

Pets: Rocky (25% Jack Russell 75% pain in the ass!)

At the HB haloween party 07. That's me on left.  

View attachment BridgetandMikeHB.jpg


----------



## James (Jan 15, 2008)

*Name:* James
*Been around Dimensions:* since about... erm 97/98(ish)? Went away for a few years in the middle then came back again... 
*Lives in:* Southbourne, England
*From:* Christchurch, England
*Stats:* 6"3, no idea how much I weigh (dont own scales), 'dirty' blonde hair, grey/blue eyes.
*Age:* 28
*Other identifying marks:* odd shaped dent in my skull (seriously... this could explain quite a few things...) 
*College degree:* BSc Hons in Environmental Sciences with a minor in Ecology
*Jobs in the last 10 years:* Beach attendant, Countryside Ranger, River Quality Planner, Conservation Project Manager
*Yes, but what do you do?: *I co-ordinate 18 projects to make 18 large nature reserves become un-impacted by the effects of existing man-made pollutions... oh and stopping new nasties from damaging them too.
*Are you into gaining/feeding:* Erm, increasing weight does nothing for me so I guess its a no to gaining (each to their own though), but a yes ,occasionally, to feeding... (a little food fun in the bedroom can be hot from time to time )
*Aminals?: *Catty Cat-face, our neighbours cat, has adopted us as its new owner...
*Recent Photos:* clearly my kiss-priorities are all messed up...


----------



## DJ_S (Jan 16, 2008)

> liz (di-va)


 thanks for the layout!






*Name:* Sach 

*Been around Dimensions:* Since the old boards, when their was only a weight board? Prolly 2000

*Lives in:* Collingwood, Australia. I've allso lived in Bournmouth, UK. About 20 years ago, I was ment to go for a two weeks, but it lasted 2 years and Italy for 2 months (long story)

*From:* Collingwood, Melbourne/Victoria Australia.
*
Single?:* Yes.

*Stats:* 6'5". Weight. 85 kilo's, I think that's roughly 187.
 *
Age:* 31. 


*College degree:* Still compleating an Associate diploma in Electronic Design Interactive Media (Another long story)

*Jobs in the last 20 years:* ok this is tuff! A few customer service jobs, including; Working in a Museum, Huge department store, gas station (never Again) & lol I forget. More recently, last 14 years I've been freelancing in Event Management, DJ, Graphic/web design.

*Yes, but what do you do?:* Creative stuff!  

*Are you into gaining/feeding:* NOPE. I enjoy food tho!

*Aminals?:* fish, whales, hippo's and dragon type things

*Photos: 


lil me.






longest I've had my hair






Last Friday(11 jan)!
*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 16, 2008)

*Name:* Tiffany - consequently one of the most princessy & femme girls names I know. I like being an _exceptional _Tiffany.
*Been around Dimensions:* Stumbled upon the main site in 2003. Chatted a bit until Spring 05 when I decided to dive into the forums, which have been a second home.
*Lives in:* Detroit, baby! No, really, I mean inside the actual city of Detroit!
*From:* Imagine me sitting in front of you. I'm lifting up my right hand with palm facing you and pointing to the middle, top part of my palm. See it? Okay! Yeah, rural central Michigan.
*Cats:* Mango, sloth queen. Macho, the Terror.
*Single?:* Hoooh, yes. :batting:
*Stats:* 5-7 or so, 330 lbs. Undefinable fruit shape, though slightly pearish w/ bigish knockers - though that doesn't sound like a fruit I'd eat. I wish I was more of a drama queen, cause I'd call out the few folks with intimate knowledge of my body to help out here, but unlike some, I try to keep that on the DL. OH SNAP!
*Age: * 28
*College degree: * BS (Irony not lost on me) w/ Double Major in Anthropology and Sociology
*Jobs in the last 20 years:* Gas station attendant, home care worker, organizer on national farmworker rights campaign. Currently: staff of labor media/organizing project/non-profit.
*Yes, but what do you do?: * I write some, read some, listen to lots of music, work really hard to strengthen the potential of grassroots movements in the U.S. part of the time, strict vegging out/enjoying good media the rest of the time. I'm pretty dual in my work/play needs - mostly because I'm an Anxious Alice.
*That's no answer!:* Shut the F up, Liz.
*A few random tidbits:* I haven't been a pack-a-day smoker since 2007! Okay, yeah, it's only been 16 days? SHUT UP. Also? Horribly broken out, so please don't look at me. Also feeling insecure and not shaking it, so really, I'm just A CATCH. Oh, I didn't even mention the plague. *SIGH*
*Are you into gaining/feeding:* Oh the money question. I am. In theory, I'm ALL OVER IT. In real life? Get your goddamn donut out of my face, I'm trying to maintain current weight, thankyouverymuch.
Until we develop technology that would allow me to be the fattest thing in the world and then conveniently shrink back down to current (or lower) size, I'd better get to loving my bod. 
I'm also not very good at roleplaying, so I don't know how helpful to anyone else my wg love is! ha ha ha = you guys.
*Aminals?:* Penguins, cats, dogs, (I don't care for originality on such topics as what animals I want to cuddle).
*Photos:* I've posted a gazillion it feels like, mostly in that first 6 months I was here in the Newbie Craze that lots of people go through. If you weren't around then and want to see more, just PM. I'm (sorta, maybe) friendly.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm showing up Mini!!!

*Name:* Yankee (as clearly stated in my username )
*Been around Dimensions:* since September of '06
*Lives in:* Richmond, VA
*From:* Lancaster, PA
*Stats:* 5'6"-ish (a little taller, maybe)...chubette.
*Age:* 24 going on 25
*Other identifying marks:* Tattoo, lip piercing
*College degree:* Working on it... Nursing
*Jobs in the last 10 years:* Mostly some form of customer service
*Yes, but what do you do?: *I talk to patients on the phone, and give them answers that they don't want to hear.
*Are you into gaining/feeding:* Not particularly... if it happens, it happens.
*Aminals?:* None  
*Recent Photos:* Ha... I take a BUNCH of photos, all the time. But this one in particular is at a club, with my cousin and the Crown Royal Girl... and it was on their website  SNARK!!


View attachment l_1626e10459623edd0c66e58929447f5a.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 16, 2008)

This1Yankee said:


> I'm showing up Mini!!!
> 
> *Name:* Yankee (as clearly stated in my username )
> *Been around Dimensions:* since September of '06
> ...



cool picture, you look lovely


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 16, 2008)

*Name* _Jon_
*Born* _Jan 13th 1985_
*Hair* _Black with one natural blond streak_
*Height* _5,6_
*Weight* _150lbs?
_

*Interests* _Hiking, Photography, Writing, Drawing, Music, Composing, Playing Piano, Biking, playing internet games, Film, Videography, Umbro lol, Soccer...... _ 

I have a B.A. in Music from Manhttanville College and I'm just starting out in life. I'd like to create films and possibly write the music for them in the future. I started music when I started college about 4 years ago. 

I've been lurking dims for a bit now and I've recently become active more now that I don't play wow. I love to draw BBWs and art here http://umbroboy.deviantart.com/
and I love to make videos here http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=UMBROBOYUM.

I am a proud FA and I support all BBWs out there!

heres a picture to go with the name


----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2008)

i've been sorta MIA from the boards for a while, so i thought this might be appropriate

Name: jen, but you might know me as margot :x
Been around Dimensions: only since aug '07
Lives in: north jersey
From: see above
Stats: i don't know my height off hand, weight is 239ish
Age: 20
Other identifying marks: fat ass 
College degree: i'm 3/4 the way there!
Jobs in the last 10 years: a handful of shitty ones and one really awesome one
Yes, but what do you do?: the aforementioned awesome one, i'm an administrative assistant and i take care of my employee's timesheets
Are you into gaining/feeding: oooh boy you don't know the half of it
Aminals?: one cat
Recent Photos: sorry for the crazy serious face, i was just trying to take a picture of my new favorite "lounging" outfit for my friend





there's more pics of me i just posted in the recent photos thread if you reallly can't remember what i look like :happy:


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 16, 2008)

Name: Jeremy

Been around Dimensions: I've been lurking since 1998.

Lives in: Harrisonburg, VA

From: It's a secret. Nowhere exotic, I assure you.

Stats: 5' 11", 155 lbs

Age: 23

Other identifying marks: If you look close, I have a scar under the right side of my jaw. I have very blue eyes, and a round, snooty Scots-Irish nose that turns up at the tip. Lots of people tell me I look like Matt Damon, which is pretty fun in a not entirely accurate sort of way.

College degree: BA English, MA English in progress and regretting it more and more everyday I'll stop typing now.

Jobs in the last 10 years: Lifeguard (ultimate summer job LOLOLOLOL), Graduate Teaching Instructor, Photography Studio Assistant. The capital letters help my self-esteem.

Yes, but what do you do?: Substitute teach for local high schools and middle schools.

Are you into gaining/feeding: Well.

Aminals?: I wish. I really like cats but the time isn't right for me to get one.

My dad, when he turned 45 he became a rabid Jimmy Buffett fan and eventually purchased a macaw. He says "Son, when I pass on... this is your inheritance."

My dad has a great sense of humor.

Recent Photos: It's been a while, so I thought I'd post several. Since we're getting to know each other better, let's start with this one:




















I have no idea who these people are.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> I have no idea who these people are.




I love photos like this.....


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 17, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


>



This is a really great pic!


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 18, 2008)

Name: Jake
Been around Dimensions: since 1999ish
Lives in: Md, just south of Annapolis
From: Md
Stats: 5'10" 170-180 lbs
Age: 30
Other identifying marks: None
College degree: Soon to be working on it again.
Jobs in the last 10 years: Contstruction, landscaping, vets office, currently work at a Natural Pet Food store. 
Yes, but what do you do?: Inventory control, assist customers in purchasing a quality pet food, basically a glorified cashier, hehe.
Are you into gaining/feeding: I am more of an encourager than a feeder but yeah I am! Have to add that I love to cook!
Aminals?: German Shorthaired Pointer (Haley)


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 18, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Name: Jake
> Been around Dimensions: since 1999ish
> Lives in: Md, just south of Annapolis
> From: Md
> ...




You forgot "guy with the most amazing blue eyes"


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 18, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> You forgot "guy with the most amazing blue eyes"




Thank you so much Surly.  Any and all comments about my eyes are always welcome!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 18, 2008)

*The name:* Alex or Axel.

*Gender:* male

*Been around Dimensions:* I guess I joined in 2006, but didn't start posting until later last year and then started posting again just a few days ago.

*Living:* In Kalamazoo, Michigan. 

*Age:* 19, 20 in April

*Stats:* 6'1" 280-300 lbs (Haven't weighed in a while)

*Recent Picture:* New Years Eve. Still fiddling with the new Camera


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 18, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> You forgot "guy with the most amazing blue eyes"




Surly, you forgot to mention that Jake is a Sweetheart for All Seasons. :wubu:

Jake, we need to get on the Fung Wha to NYC for an event, and bring dog food, my puppies will appreciate it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 18, 2008)

Also stealing Liz's setup (thanks Liz! )

*Name:* BBMe
*Been around Dimensions:* Since October 2006. 
*Lives in:* River City, aka Richmond, Va.
*From:* See above.  Have also lived in Lexington, KY and Northampton, MA.
*Cats:* Three. Nader, Jane, and Ginger. 
*Single?:* Well, we'll say, "single, but intrigued."
*Stats:* 5'3". Weight: 475ish. Pear (but technically apple). KWIM?
*Age:* 29.
*Other identifying marks should I break into your house and you need to tell the police:* Glasses (strong), steel blue eyes, Lady-of-Bath-like orthodontia, and a beauty mark only a select few get to see.
*College degree:* English Language and Literature, minor in Spanish. 
*Jobs in the last 10 years:* Pharmacy cashier, temp secretary, House Coordinator (think RA), administrative assistant, editorial intern, public relations. In that order. 
*Yes, but what do you do?:* I write for a living. This is what I've always wanted to do!
*That's no answer!:* I get paid to play with words!
*Are you into gaining/feeding:* Nope. Though I think food play can be fun. 
*Aminals?:* I used to collect lambs.
*Ever been a Toil Girl?:* No.  It's my greatest dream, though. I've been trying to save up the money for seven years now, but life keeps getting in the way. One day!
*Photos:* Will have to come later.  No recent ones right now.


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 18, 2008)

ooh fun!

Im Nita, but people usually call me Nita. 21 yrs old, living in western MA. Currently in college for a Animal Care certificate... after that, who knows? Lover of all animals, but dogs and elephants hold a very special place in my heart. Total Irish history buff and into all things Irish and Scottish. I play tenor drum in the Berkshire Highlanders Pipe Band (but due to some recent drama, I may not be with them for much longer).

I like all different music and movies. I hope to someday marry Gary Oldman (or at least meet him) and be "killed" at a GWAR show. 

here is my photo with Chewbacca. You can tell i was majorly surprised.






Ringo totally pushed his way into the picture. You'd think he would be polite enough to wait his turn...


----------



## runningman (Jan 19, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Also stealing Liz's setup (thanks Liz! )
> 
> *Name:* BBMe
> *Been around Dimensions:* Since October 2006.
> ...



What is 'KWIM'? And also, what is a 'toil girl'? Sheltered life.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok, since I hadn't posted in a while, thought I'd post here to start it up. 

I'm Justin - 24 (as of today, actually) living in Edison, New Jersey. I've been a member of this board for about a year now, but some of you may remember me from the Dim Chat Room and if you do, you may or may not want to strangle me. 
No idea why!  I'm currently living alone in a house I somehow (somewhat) inherited from my grandmother, but we'll see how long that lasts. I'm super excited though cause I finally bought a laptop of my own and have a connection and everything. I win. I am a full on FA and couldn't be happier with my preference. Damn, I've been around this site since I was 15yrs old and I can't imagine where I'd be without it. 

I am currently working at a Children's Specialized Hospital and am going back to school part time for what I do not know but I am definitely enjoying it. 

I'm a huge music fan and love to discover anything really. Even if it's not my genre, I am obsessed with hearing new stuff. Mostly am into metal/hardcore/hard rock type stuff, but I guess I have a thing for stuff that is heavy. *rimshot* I'm pretty much a total dork though, so, guess that should be noted.

I'm going to shut up now, but I'll totally be at the next Dim/BBW event, so if you really want to know more, say hello, but that isn't in a while, eh?  

hahaha after about 15 minutes of looking, the only picture I can find that I have saved on my new laptop is this one.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 19, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> ooh fun!
> 
> Im Nita, but people usually call me Nita. 21 yrs old, living in western MA. Currently in college for a Animal Care certificate... after that, who knows? Lover of all animals, but dogs and elephants hold a very special place in my heart. Total Irish history buff and into all things Irish and Scottish. I play tenor drum in the Berkshire Highlanders Pipe Band (but due to some recent drama, I may not be with them for much longer).
> 
> ...



Nita, my friend owns The Berkshire Blues Cafe in Stockbridge. I'm out there all the time. Let me know next time you have a gig, I'll go and have all my friends scream "NEEEEEEETUHHHH," and maybe they won't kick you off.


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 19, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Nita, my friend owns The Berkshire Blues Cafe in Stockbridge. I'm out there all the time. Let me know next time you have a gig, I'll go and have all my friends scream "NEEEEEEETUHHHH," and maybe they won't kick you off.



Hahaha thanks for the support Lilly! But Im actually thinking of quitting... they would never kick me out! Im too awesome 

I have never been to the Blues Cafe, but Ive heard some pretty good things about it. Stockbridge is such a nice town!


----------



## Blockierer (Jan 20, 2008)

*Name:* Fred
*Been around Dimensions:* since 1999.
*Lives in:* Nuremberg
*From:* Germany
*In love with?:* my SSBBW-gf
*Stats:* 5'9", blue eyes, hair: blond grey missing
*Age:* 53
*Other identifying marks:* no tattoos, no piercing, no money
*College degree:* Something between Bachelor and Master
*Jobs in the last 10 years:* electrical energy distribution
*Yes, but what do you do?:* post comments on the Dimensions Plus-size Paysite Board, admiring fat chicks and so on 
*Are you into gaining/feeding:* No. 
*Aminals?:* roast chicken, smoked salmon 
*Recent Photo:* at my birthday one week ago


----------



## Ivy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Name*: Ivy
*Been around Dimensions:* I have probably been lurking since 1999 or 2000. I started posting in 2003/2004.
*Lives in:* Chicago, IL
*From:* Akron and Cleveland, Ohio
*Cats:* Make me sneeze.
*Single?: * Not so much.
*Stats:* 5'6". And I don't know what I weight because I maxed out my scale. Oops. I am papple shaped. 
*Age: *22!
*Other identifying marks should I break into your house and you need to tell the police: *Big black glasses, 3 bad tattoo decisions I made at 14, and tear drops on the inside of my pointer fingers.
*College degree: *Almost there! Fashion Marketing and Management.
Jobs in the last 10 years: dog walker for 1 year, lane bryant employee for 3 years, insurance photographer for a summer, williams sonoma employee for 2 years, personal assistant/back stage coordinator lady/i will do anything you want just pay me! for 1 year, paysite girl for almost 4 years. damn.
*Yes, but what do you do?:* Sit on the couch eating takeout with my bff and cause trouble.
*That's no answer!: * I am a lazy 22 year old with few responsibilities. 
*Are you into gaining/feeding:* You think you know, but you have no idea.:kiss2:
*Aminals?*UGS PUGS PUGS
*Ever been a Toil Girl?:* No!
*Photos:* 

JANUARY 2-





4:30 AM LOOKS LIKE THIS:





NEW YEARS EVE-


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 20, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Surly, you forgot to mention that Jake is a Sweetheart for All Seasons. :wubu:
> 
> Jake, we need to get on the Fung Wha to NYC for an event, and bring dog food, my puppies will appreciate it.



Awww, thanks Janie. Yeah I know I need to get to some events, cant stand reading about all the fun everyone is having. What kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 20, 2008)

Dear Ivy,

You are always stunningly beautiful. I can't help but think that every time I see your picture. <3

Love,

Me.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 20, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Dear Ivy,
> 
> You are always stunningly beautiful. I can't help but think that every time I see your picture. <3
> 
> ...



awww! thank you daaahling! you are quite the looker yourself. i am also waaay jealous of your figure!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 20, 2008)

You might be the first person to ever tell me that.  I'm framing that compliment.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 20, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You might be the first person to ever tell me that.  I'm framing that compliment.



seriously??? your body is banginnnnn!!:smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 20, 2008)

Ivy thinks my body is bangin'. And here I thought it was only smart FA's (and me) that thought that. If I were blushing any harder, you could use my face as a stoplight. :blush:


----------



## Waxwing (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm Waxwing. I used to be around daily, but have been gone for a while. Just because I like to keep you people frosty.

I live in Boston but am moving to New York soon.

I have a cat and a dog.

I dislike Meryl Streep for reasons I can quite define.

It's really cold in my apartment right now.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 21, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ivy thinks my body is bangin'. And here I thought it was only smart FA's (and me) that thought that. If I were blushing any harder, you could use my face as a stoplight. :blush:


 Ivy is wise in all things. And BBMe is bangin'.:bow:


----------



## bexy (Jan 21, 2008)

Ivy said:


> *Name*: Ivy
> *Been around Dimensions:* I have probably been lurking since 1999 or 2000. I started posting in 2003/2004.
> *Lives in:* Chicago, IL
> *From:* Akron and Cleveland, Ohio
> ...




*ur so perdy!!!! lovely pics! xo*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 21, 2008)

You just love me for my elbow dimples, Ned.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 21, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> I'm Waxwing. I used to be around daily, but have been gone for a while. Just because I like to keep you people frosty.
> 
> I live in Boston but am moving to New York soon.
> 
> ...



WAXY IN NYC!!!!! YYYYEAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!
Gurl, we needs to get together!!!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 21, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Awww, thanks Janie. Yeah I know I need to get to some events, cant stand reading about all the fun everyone is having. What kind of dogs do you have?



Jake,
I have a huskie/collie mix that lives with us permanently, a Springer Spaniel that visits quite often and an Irish Wolfhound, a Huskie, and a Newfie that come and visit once a week.

We love having the pups over for playdates. We even take them for out brunch :happy:


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 21, 2008)

Name: Eric
Age: 20
Location: Philly
Around Dims Since: August 2006
Education: Working on a Philosophy/Ethics degree (so unemployment lol)
Recent Jobs: Customer Service, Telemarketer, Target Electronics Specialist, Asst. Manager at Gamestop, RA, TA
Ya know it's me if: Lil white boy rocking the dreads, ink, a few random piercings and wearing clothes that look way to expensive for anyone to justify buying
Music: Just about anything and everything, if its loud, has passion and flows it all good
Pets: Labradoodle back home when I'm not at school
And Etc: Laid back college student, thats about it, just kind of go with the flow and be myself. I'm just trying to enjoy myself as much as I can in this life. I'm a total beach rat and live for the summer. 
Pic: Nothing new that I can remember (plenty that I can't remember taking though, I <3 college lol) so maybe a lil later


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 21, 2008)

Name: Pete
Been around Dimensions: Years now.
Lives in: Brooklyn, NY
From: The same
Stats: 5'11, about 200lbs, hazel eyes, brown hair.
Age: 22
Other identifying marks: I was once branded by a cattle rustler while visiting Ohio.
College degree: Nope, you can tell.
Yes, but what do you do?: I pick up people's heavy furniture and carry it from point A to point B. They pay me for this.
Are you into gaining/feeding: Yes, there are certain aspects I enjoy of the two.
Aminals?: Besides a few relatives I see on certain occasions, no.
Recent Photos: Been awhile since I took one, though despite my advanced aging (thank booze and smoking for that) I still look about the same as the below pic.






__________________


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 21, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Jake,
> I have a huskie/collie mix that lives with us permanently, a Springer Spaniel that visits quite often and an Irish Wolfhound, a Huskie, and a Newfie that come and visit once a week.
> 
> We love having the pups over for playdates. We even take them for out brunch :happy:



Oh cool, bet that is a fun bunch to watch when they play together.  Gotta love dogs!!!


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi I'm a new one.
Here's some infos about me:

Age: 18
Eyes: Beautiful blue
Hair: Hazelnut
Height: 5 pi 11
Weight: 155 pounds
Hobbies: New things, reading, imagination, eat chocolate.
Like: Party, being drunk or stoned (It's funny), sports, music, books, shopping... do I hate something???? And most of all, large girls and even more the ones who are proud of it. Hugging them is like to have a confortable feeling of peace and harmony and the heat of it. No words can explain it. Also, I like poetry and metaphores, images. I'm just like a dreamer.


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 21, 2008)

If you want to talk, here's my e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 22, 2008)

NYSquashee said:


> Name: Pete
> Been around Dimensions: Years now.
> Lives in: Brooklyn, NY
> From: The same
> ...


 

*meow*

:smitten:

(i'm a sucker for a hairy chest)


----------



## mimosa (Jan 22, 2008)

Name: Mimi (A nickname I've been stuck with since childhood)
Age: 28
Currently living in Colorado. (It's 3 degrees right now!)
Joined Dimensions in April 2007. 
Always been judged for being fat by my family. But ever since joining Dimensions, they think I have lost weight! The truth is I just gained 15 pounds.
I am bi.....lingual that is! I first learned Spainsh. Then English at 8 years old.
Raised by my Mexican Mama in a West Texas border town until I was 16.
I have a 4 year old son that had a terrible illness almost two years ago. He has made a full recovery and starts school tomorrow.:wubu:
If you must know my weight it's 253.
I am a shorty at only 5'2. 
I am an open-minded person that respects all people from every race and background. 
I believe in kindness. Some people think it's a weekness. I think it's strength.
But I do have a naughty side. It's developed more this year.:blush:
Here are some pics of me:

View attachment 34938


View attachment 34937


Pic of my son:
View attachment 34939


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 22, 2008)

Chimpi. Twenty-Three years old. Male. I am fat. I am tall.
Been here since 2003 (that is to say a registered member).
I live in Florida. Born and lived 11 years in Marshall, Michigan. I live in Florida with my girlfriend, Erin.
I like Dimensions, music, musical instruments, computers, and big women. Like does not do justice. I'm in love with all of those things. Seriously.
I work as a musical instrument repairmen, but have not had any college level education as of this moment. I want it badly, though.
I am a very unique person. You'll never know me quite well enough until you get to really know me.

That is all. Have a nice day.

*EDIT:* Just to say that my upper neighbor Mimi has an absolutely adorable son.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 22, 2008)

Muchas Gracias , Chimpi.:bow::kiss2:




Chimpi said:


> *EDIT:* Just to say that my upper neighbor Mimi has an absolutely adorable son.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 22, 2008)

NYSquashee said:


> Name: Pete
> 
> Other identifying marks: I was once branded by a cattle rustler while visiting Ohio.
> .
> __________________



Ok Peter, essplain how you got branded ktnxbai


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 22, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Always been judged for being fat by my family. But ever since joining Dimensions, they think I have lost weight! The truth is I just gained 15 pounds.



That's very interesting Mimi - my mom has said the same thing - and I have gained 25 pounds in the last year. It's all about the confidence I guess.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2008)

I just turned 56 years old this month, I am a Mother of four and a Grandmother of five. I work six days a week driving for The Senior Services here as my job and I have been doing this now for the past eleven years.

I live in The Columbia River Gorge area of Washington State.

I have been here in Dimensions off and on for quite a few years now.

I have a good sense of humor although some might take it a bit differently than I wish them too.... but all in all I am a good person and just wanting friends to corrispond with here on the boards.

I am honest and upfront and some people aren't quite sure how too take my nature although it suits me just fine. I am stubborn and set in my ways but you won't find me being anything but who I am and besides, at my age, I don't intend on changing any day too soon, so take me as I am or walk on by baby..... LOL


----------



## Tracy (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi, I'm Tracy! I'm 38 years old and have one son who is 9. I recently went back to school to get my degree in Nursing. I live in the wonderful state of TN and I'm a FAT and HAPPY lady


----------



## bexy (Jan 22, 2008)

mimosa said:


> 34939[/ATTACH]




*Do u think that t shirt comes in my size!!? i want it!*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 22, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ivy thinks my body is bangin'. And here I thought it was only smart FA's (and me) that thought that. If I were blushing any harder, you could use my face as a stoplight. :blush:



Hey, I'm driving this here bandwagon. It's chock full of FA's and Ivy too! *beep beep* And I'm not only the club president, I'm also a client.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 22, 2008)

Name: LJ Rock (real name Ben) 

Been around Dimensions: starting coming around here sometime between 2000 and 2002, didn't start actually posting until maybe 2003. 

Lives in: Eastern PA

From: Boston area

Pets: none currently. I don't dislike animals, but my allergies are a killer... besides, I am never home and I'd be a lousy pet owner! 

Single?: No 

Stats: 6'0" 250ish 

Age: I'll be 34 in April

Other identifying marks: green eyes, dark curly hair, black shell toe adidas 

College degree: bachelor of music

Jobs history: sales associate at a music store, factory worker, grocery store clerk, security guard, delivery truck driver, landscaper, piano teacher, disc jockey... oh yeah, and musician. 

Yes, but what do you do?: I am punching numbers into a computer at the moment, while still trying to figure out how to make it in the illustrious world of professional showbiz. 

Are you into gaining/feeding: yes and yes - to a certain extent 

Photos: me in Montreal a few years ago, a pic my gf took  

View attachment SSPX0382.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 22, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Hey, I'm driving this here bandwagon. It's chock full of FA's and Ivy too! *beep beep* And I'm not only the club president, I'm also a client.


hahahahahaaha! I love you, Lilly. :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 22, 2008)

I swore to myself that I'd never tell that story, Janie.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *Do u think that t shirt comes in my size!!? i want it!*


Sorry, sweet Bexy...you have to be four years old to fit into that shirt.  Don't worry, you are beautiful without it!:kiss2:




ekmanifest said:


> That's very interesting Mimi - my mom has said the same thing - and I have gained 25 pounds in the last year. It's all about the confidence I guess.



I think so too. Also, I recently got hit on by three guys here. That never happened to me before I joined Dimensions.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *Other identifying marks*:Scar just under my right breast from surgery and a six inch c-section scar, great big mouth when my muzzle is off *(testing to see if anyone actually reads this) *



Looks like I got an A+ on my test  anyway, about me

*Name*: Steve
*Been around Dimensions*: .Since Nov. 2006
*From*: Wilmington, DE (still living there)
*Pets*: 2 dogs and 2 cats
*Single?* Happily Married (yes there really is such a thing)
*Stats*: 5' 9" 235 lbs
*Age*: 44
*Other identifying marks*: Tattoo on left bicep, Tattoo on right bicep, Scar on left thumb, really big ugly scar on my back and a bald spot on the top o' mah haid and like JayWestCoast, I'm a member of the 3rd nipple club.
*College degree*: Associates degree in Criminal Justice (A word of advice kids.....don't waste your time)
*Jobs in the last 15 years*: Been at the same job for the past 18 1/2 years. 
*Yes, but what do you do?*: Take care of my wife and try to be a good father
*Are you into gaining/feeding*: Nah.
*Interesting tidbit*: I play the bagpipes and have been the student of 3 different marial arts over the past 10 years
*Photos*: I only need one. The following picture shows my expression during any of the following list of emotions:
Angry, Anxious, Ashamed, Amazed, Bored, Cautious, Confident, Confused, Depressed, Disgusted, Ecstatic, Embarrassed, Enraged, Exhausted, Frightened, Frustrated, Guilty, Happy, Hopeful, Hysterical, Jealous, Lonely, Love-struck, Mischievous Overwhelmed, Sad, Shocked, Shy, Smug, Surprised, Suspicious, (feel free to add more)


----------



## vermillion (Jan 27, 2008)

NYSquashee said:


> Name: Pete
> Been around Dimensions: Years now.
> Lives in: Brooklyn, NY
> From: The same
> ...



holy shnikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Name:* Andy
*Age:* 20
*Location:* London
*Been around Dimensions:* I have lurked since Summer 2003 on and off, finally joined in Summer 2007
*Stats:* 6 feet tall, weight... unknown. Medium build I guess.
*College Degree:* At college working on my masters. I hope to graduate in 2009
*Jobs:* Done a lot of odd jobs over the past few years during holidays.
*Hobbies:* Lots of things really. I enjoy reading and listening to most types of music.
*Pics:* Still shy about posting pics. I know it is silly but I really don't want people from outside Dimensions to come across them. I am still a "closeted" FA. Kinda. I know it is stupid, but I am trying to build up my courage. :doh:


----------



## phatfatgirl (Feb 8, 2008)

LMFAO Vermillion.. I strongly second that!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 9, 2008)

Name: aaron the clash
Age: 22
Location: DC
Been around Dimensions: lurked in like 04-05, joined i believe 05.
Stats:5'9, 154
Other identifying marks: hecka tats
College Degree: no
Jobs: i just got one...stockroom @ H & M.
Hobbies: dance, music, art, literature.
Pics:




me





what i do


----------



## Ivy (Feb 9, 2008)

ClashCityRocker said:


> Name: aaron the clash
> Age: 22
> Location: DC
> Been around Dimensions: lurked in like 04-05, joined i believe 05.
> ...



come make out, please


----------



## baz24_uk (Feb 29, 2008)

Name: baz
Age: 25
Location: uk (ask)
Been around Dimensions: joined awhile ago but hardly ever post but thanks to the people who have rept, me!!
Stats:5'10, 149
Other identifying marks: funky styley new hair cut and 1 tattoo and 4 piercings including tongue (sp) #

# forgot how to post pics but i have one of me on here somewhere...


----------



## baz24_uk (Feb 29, 2008)

found out how to do it....hopefully


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, my name is Stan.

Here is a summary I wrote about myself with some pictures:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/member.php?find=lastposter&f=21


----------



## sugah kayne (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all, I'm Dea, 
This isn't so much a reintroduction as simply an introduction.
Would like to get into chat sometime but either I'm stoopids or my pc is crap and chat just isnt working for me ( my money is on me = stoopids )

From Australia, single mum, 1 most excellently gorgeous kidlet.
33 ( just turned as of less than a week ago ) 
5'5, don't know how much I weigh
single, sadly, unfortunately, would love to have that change ( somebody, anybody, hello, echo echo echo) it certainly feels as though I'm alone in my neck of the woods.
Live with ... 1 kid, 1 dog, 2 birds, 2 goldfish and a water snail

I've known 'of' Dimmies online for a while and I have been back n forth but only just joined as a way of trying to gain some self confidence and acceptance.

I'm an aspiring author, ( means i suck at it but i still have delusions of publication one day )

and currently studying full time for a Diploma of Accounting.

Love movies most types, particularly foreign films, music again most types but not into techno, watching sport, swimming, walking, and of course reading, I get withdrawal symptoms if I don't get to read. I've been know to read the telephone book simply for something to read.

Enough rambling... I'm even boring me now! 

Here are some pics of me, sorry for the poor quality. 

View attachment me.jpg


View attachment Picture 008.jpg


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 1, 2008)

Name: Pat

Been around Dimensions: .Since 10/03/2005

From: Originally - Wyckoff, N.J. - Now - Seattle, WA

Pets: 3 cats 1 goldfish

Single? Yes

Stats: 5' 10" fluctuating between 470 - 525 lbs.

Age: 47 (on March 10th)

Other identifying marks:1 Tat on each shoulder, various holes in my face from previously pierced parts, slight splotch of brown in my otherwise blue left eye, also a member of the "3rd nipple club". I've been told this is known as a "witches tit!"

College degree: I was one month shy of earning my Assoc. in Culinary Arts when I realized I hated working in restaurants and so I quit school. No regrets.

Jobs in the last 15 years: Green Tortoise Hostel in Seattle for ten. Odds and ends besides that.

Yes, but what do you do?: Paint my toenails and sing the "Hallejuia Chorus" in Norwegian!!

Are you into gaining/feeding: No.
 
Interesting tidbit: I will be attending Japanese language and culture classes beginning March 31st. I play jaw harp and sing in a musical group that gathers together every two weeks.

Photos: I seriously need to update my photo collection and also learn how to re-size. The two I'm posting were taken on my 43rd b'day when my friends took me to an Ethiopian restaurant. 

View attachment 42744_pats_birthday_001.jpg


View attachment patsbday7.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 1, 2008)

Just so new people (and old people who don't know me) will know of my awesomeness!

*Name:* Lloyd

*Been around Dimensions:* 07-22-2007

*From:* originally New Orleans

*Pets:* 3 dogs and 1 cat

*Single?* yup... not liking it that much though

*Stats:* 5' 11" 249 lbs

*Age:* 18

*Other identifying marks:* Well, I have nice curly hair, an awesome smile, and I'm thinking about getting a tattoo... 

*College degree:* well, even though I've already been in college for a year and a half, I have not decided on a major yet.

*Jobs in the last 15 years:* Camp counselor, computer technician assistant, volunteer janitorial services

*Yes, but what do you do?:* I'm a college student with no job... you do the math

*Are you into gaining/feeding:* somewhat

*Interesting tidbit:* I have the ability to burp on command, I can learn how to play video games in under 30 minutes, and I totally have a crush on <name removed>!

*Photos:* Look around the boards, you're bound to see one... or look on my profile... or my MySpace... or my Facebook!


----------



## Mikaila (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey everyone, i'm kinda new around here. 



*Name:* Im known as Mikaila, Mik for short

*Been around Dimensions:* Im new to Dimensions. 

*From:* New Mexico/Minnesota

*Pet:* None at the moment. Im a total animal fan.

*Single?:* Nope, Im taken. Adore my guys. *wink*

*Stats:* 5'10", long blondish hair, light brown eyes. I'm really a sweetheart, if you get to know me I'll make you laugh/smile. I'm very shy.. esteem issues.. blah blah. Im a real dork sometimes. I like to listen more than talk. 

*Age:* 35 but I look and act younger hehe

*Other identifying marks:* Tweetybird tattoo, birthmark on my left hand and stretchmarks if you count them lol

*College degree:* No. Been thinking of possibly starting school.

*Jobs in the last 15 years:* Few different things. 

*Yes, but what do you do?: *I used to do band promotions but dont have the time anymore. :-( So as of now.... bum. hehe

*Likes/Loves:* I love music, making people smile, crafts, singing, dragons, wolves, sleeping, being spoiled, dark chocolate, WoW, my Solaron blanket, scary movies, Jeff Dunham, pasta, kindness, and soooo many more things.

*Dislikes:* Spiders, fake people, guilt trips, grudges, 

*Are you into gaining/feeding:* I honestly cant say since this is all so new to me.... I did put on some weight for my guy... I try to spoil him. 

*Ever been a Toil Girl?: *Not yet. Maybe someday huh?

*Photos: *Small one on my profile.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 2, 2008)

NYSquashee said:


> Name: Pete
> Been around Dimensions: Years now.
> Lives in: Brooklyn, NY
> From: The same
> ...



I probably have to move to a new apt in July...you can come help me if you really want to  lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rowan, I'm really interested in seeing you "re-introduce" yourself


----------



## MoonGoddess (Mar 3, 2008)

DAMN!!! We have some remarkably fine looking folks here. The ladies are lovely, and the guys....well...someone pass me a fan. It is getting hot in here.

Here is a reintroductory pic of moi-self done for my recent Ms. American Rose entry. I am wearing sunless tan (ugh) and one of my favorite wigs. Not my best pic, but it won me my regional title!


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 3, 2008)

Love this thread! I'm finding out things about people I've known for ages 

*Name:* Tracey or Bea or BeaBea
*
Been around Dimensions:* Not sure, a few years now but I tend to disappear in the run up to Christmas and then re-appear in the spring.

*Lives in:* Manchester, England

*From:* Gorgeous Sussex in the south of England

*Pets:* None - but I'd happily adopt any of the single male hotties who have been posting their pictures on this thread.

*Single?:* Yes, but only till Jude Law comes to his sense 

*Stats:* I'm about 5ft 10in tall and around 520lbs. All boobs, bum and belly with a smallish waist.

*Age:* 40 and proud of it

*Other identifying marks:* I have a scar on my right breast where a lump was removed, but you'd have to at least buy me dinner before I'll show you.
*
College degree:* Nope. I left school at 15 with two O levels.

*Jobs history:* I had a career as an IT Project manager but gave it all up to follow my dream. Now I design clothes and sell lingerie to BBWs.

*Yes, but what do you do?:* I answer emails, chat with people on the phone and design clothes. I also do a bit of modelling, some acting etc and I give seminars to Medical Professions about the care of large patients in hospital.

*Likes/Loves:* My friends, my job, my family, pretty much everything. I consider myself very unfairly blessed! 

*Dislikes:* Intolerance, inequality, closed minds. Also tax forms and cooked tomatoes. 
*
Are you into gaining/feeding:* No. Its fine if you are but its not my thing.

*Photos:* A recent one of me, a modelling shot of me and one of me with my favourite 70's porn star 

Tracey xx 

View attachment U3.jpg


View attachment U1.jpg


View attachment U2.jpg


----------



## Dark_Hart (Mar 8, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Love this thread! I'm finding out things about people I've known for ages
> 
> *Name:* Tracey or Bea or BeaBea
> *
> ...



Hi Tracey





Wow! u Absolutely GORGEOUS





thanks for sharing hun





*muah* *muah* *muah* :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## CuteFatChick (Mar 9, 2008)

*Name:* Wendy

*Been around Dimensions:* I first started visiting/posting in 2001..went on hiatus. Then joined the new forums..I go through bouts of posting/reading. I don't post much because I have issues with sounding stupid.

*Lives in:* Madison Heights, VA

*From:* Lynchburg/Madison Heights, VA

*Pets:* I don't have any. I don't think I'm responsible enough.

*Single?:* Yes. Married once, no kiddies. 

*Stats: *5'9", 541. Can't really identify myself with any particular fruit-flavored shape. My measurements scream "Pear!"...but I don't think I look like a pear (which happens to be one of my favorite fruits, btw..). Natural hair color is Dark Blonde...but no one has seen that in ages, haha. Right now I'm rocking the blonde 'streak' in front, red all over, with a wee bit of dark brown underneath it all. I put Blue Eyes...but they turn green, grey, other shades o' blueness..

*Age:* 29

*Other identifying marks:* Scar on my chin (childhood injury, lots of stitches!), scar on my left forearm (I effin' hate it! And it get on my tits when people ask what it is), supposed big ol' bum (No, I'm not in denial..I just recently have learned how big it really is, and I'm ok with that), nose piercing, ears..three in one, four in the other. And scars galore! I was a clumsy child..Broken bones and the like. Scars from other piercings I've had.

*College degree:* No. I have a Cosmetology diploma. I want to go back to school...fingers crossed for Spring of '09! (Long story why not sooner)

*Jobs history:* I've come and gone (and recently came AGAIN, sigh...) to a job working as a nurse's aide. Did a short stint working as an order consultant..but have done the CNA thing pretty much for the past eleven years.

*Yes, but what do you do?:* I love to travel, make new friends out of old souls. I love my friends, but I'm not a particularly good one. I tend to have trouble with contacting others. I much prefer to be behind a camera, than in front of one. Music is mucho importante. I like all genres BUT Bluegrass. Lurve to read. My Granny says I could read stereo instructions and be content. I like anything dealing with the paranormal. Ghosts, vampires, astrology, tarot cards, etc. I enjoy studying all aspects and forms of religion and the occult, but practice none of it. I'm such a technology whore, no joke. I have ADD, so it makes it hard to stay focused...I jump around a lot. Now that this has turned into a mini-bio...

*Likes/Loves:* Making new friends, photography, open minds, laughter, paranormal, the color Blue 

*Dislikes:* Closed minds, insensitivity, argumentative people, seeing people taken advantage of, mushrooms 

*Are you into gaining/feeding:* No. But if you like it, don't let anyone convince you that you don't enjoy it!

Photos are attached. Sorry for the larger sizes... 

View attachment Img_4560.jpg


View attachment Img_4552.jpg


View attachment Img_4482.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 9, 2008)

CuteFatChick said:


> *Name:* Wendy
> 
> *Been around Dimensions:* I first started visiting/posting in 2001..went on hiatus. Then joined the new forums..I go through bouts of posting/reading. I don't post much because I have issues with sounding stupid.
> 
> ...



Wendy you are so beautiful. :wubu: I miss you girlie. :kiss2:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Mar 9, 2008)

Name: Emory

Age: 32

Height: 5'9 1/2

Weight: 215 lbs.

Location: Essex, MD

Born in: Baltimore, MD

Marital Status: Single

Kids: None

Pets: None

Identifying Marks: Yes, they are there if you look closely enough. LOL

Tattoos: None

Occupations in last 10 years: Newspaper Journalist, Call Centers, Retail, Legal Assistant, whatever pays the bills

Education: BA in International Studies and Public Communication, MS in Journalism. I'm thinking about going back to school so I can change into a better paying career.

Been on Dimensions: Lurked from fall 2002 until the new board was created in 2005. Been actively posting since 2005

Interests: Reading, Going to Movies, Church, Size Acceptance Events, Dancing, Traveling to Far-off States, Photography, Long Distance Running, Democratic Party activism and Martial Arts.

My favorite authors are Anne Rice, Stephen King, R.A. Salvatore, Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman, Nathaniel Hawthorne, D.H. Lawrence and J.R.R. Tolkien.

Music: Gospel, R&B, Heavy Metal, Rap, Oldies, Pop, Rock

Size Acceptance: Been involved since NYE 2000

Pictures: My profile picture is the most recent one but it is 4 years old. I wear my hair on, now instead of shaved.

I'm also on myspace and facebook if you wish to chat. You can also email me at [email protected].


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 9, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wendy you are so beautiful. :wubu: I miss you girlie. :kiss2:



Oh oh, I'd like to say the same thing!
Would like to see you post more!  (and get back to chatting with you more)


----------



## Paul (Mar 9, 2008)

Wendy,

What lovely picts. I have seen many of tour pictures over the years and these are the prettiest so far. You are a beautiful girl. Please stick around this time...you are missed when you disappear.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 9, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wendy you are so beautiful. :wubu: I miss you girlie. :kiss2:



Quoted for truth!!!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Mar 11, 2008)

Wendy, you are beautiful.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

Name: Erin

Age: 25

Height: 5'4

Weight: Don't know

Location: 30 mins North of Ft. Lauderdale, FL

Born in: Naples, FL

Marital Status: Taken by Chimpi

Kids: Not yet.

Pets: None

Identifying Marks: I have a birthmark that looks like a blown up freckle on my left arm, I also have a dog bite on my right thigh. 

Tattoos: Not Yet.

Occupations in last 10 years: Assistant Teacher, Assistant Secretary, Publix Cashier and Pharmacy Tech, Retail stores like Lane Bryant, Avenue and Old Navy, Call Center Agent. 



Been on Dimensions: March 2006

Interests: Reading, Going to the Movies, Dancing, Traveling, Poetry, Chatting online and on the Phone.


Music: R&B, Some Metal Bands, Rap, Oldies, Pop, Rock,Country


Pictures: Sorry some of the pictures are big. 
This is Chimpi and I at my Parents.






Chimpi and I a couple of years ago.





Me Having fun. Most recent Picture.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 13, 2008)

OoOoOoO thanks for this addition, Erin. Great pics of you and Chimpi


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2008)

Lovely Picts CDA. Thanks for the re-introduction.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOoOoO thanks for this addition, Erin. Great pics of you and Chimpi


Thank You Green! yeah I like them too.  He is my love muffin! My McHottie! *Giggles*



Paul said:


> Lovely Picts CDA. Thanks for the re-introduction.



You are Welcome. Thank you about the pictures Comments too!


----------



## k1009 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi! This is a very good thread for me. I was posting here a lot a while back and then there was some stuff that made me go wtf??? and step back for a bit. Mmmm, introspection. I wanted to post a "goodbye, cruel world" thread but as I just assumed I wouldn't return, it seemed a bit of a waste. So, I've buckled down and embraced full time employment; I've even found myself coming in to the office when there isn't free food on offer. Aside from that, nothing. God, I wish I had something exciting to report. 

Name: Katie

Age: 23

Height: 174cm

Weight: Not sure. Big? Haha! 

Location: Between Sydney and a couple of dumps in the far western reaches of this dusty state.

Born in: Sydney, baby!

Marital Status: Single

Kids: Hopefully six (yes, I'm serious).

Pets: None.

Identifying Marks: Freckles and very, very long eyelashes (which are blonde, so you can't see them unless you're up close; does that count as identifying?)

Tattoos: Never.

Occupations in last 10 years: Exploiter of nepotism. Currently working as a marketing lacky.

Been on Dimensions: I don't know.. when did I join? Someone tell me.

Interests: Travel, music, languages, swimming, eating, live theatre. 

Music: Anything and everything. My playlist tonight includes Hilary Hahn rocking our man Bach and Loussier's jazzy interpretations of that old elevator music standbye Eric Satie (which I absolutely, positively reccomend), Kate Nash's Foundations, a bunch of Goa trance, Puccini's Tosca, a few Britney Spears tracks because she is still superfab, Peeping Tom, ten million of the teensy Scarlatti tunes and John Lennon's best of album. I've got my ipod with me all day, listen to music in my office, at the gym, in the car, on the train, as I'm walking, when I get home I'll put music on before anything else. I listen to music while I watch tv. I love music!!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2008)

It's so nice to see you back K1009


----------



## mango (Mar 14, 2008)

k1009 said:


> Been on Dimensions: I don't know.. when did I join? Someone tell me.




*k1009 
Cirque du Carnage

Join Date: Sep 2007


Welcome Back Katie!

*


----------



## CuteFatChick (Mar 17, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wendy you are so beautiful. :wubu: I miss you girlie. :kiss2:


Aww, Lillerly! You made me blush. I miss you muchly, too! I never got to see you, now I get to see you even less.  You know your one hot smoking mama, too, right? :*


----------



## CuteFatChick (Mar 17, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Oh oh, I'd like to say the same thing!
> Would like to see you post more!  (and get back to chatting with you more)


Thank you, Chimpster. Yes, we must catch up. And I'm trying to make a collective effort to post more.


----------



## CuteFatChick (Mar 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> Wendy,
> 
> What lovely picts. I have seen many of tour pictures over the years and these are the prettiest so far. You are a beautiful girl. Please stick around this time...you are missed when you disappear.


Thank you, Paul. :bow:


----------



## CuteFatChick (Mar 17, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Quoted for truth!!!!


Thanks, Jon!


----------



## CuteFatChick (Mar 17, 2008)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Wendy, you are beautiful.


Thank you!! :happy:


----------



## CuteFatChick (Mar 17, 2008)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> Name: Erin
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> ...


Erin, I swear to God, you are way too adorable!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 17, 2008)

CuteFatChick said:


> Erin, I swear to God, you are way too adorable!!!


LOL Aww, Thank You! You are adorable too Girlie! I love your Hair Color! Super Cute. =D


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 17, 2008)

It's me Dave. I have been around these parts for quite awhile. Not very popular but I have always just kinda blended into the atmosphere so nothing new there. 

Anyhow been posting on Dims since around 96 or 97. Seen lots come and go. I am married with 3 beautiful little girls. Don't have a real recent pic, this is probably the same pic I posted in the other post a pic of yourself thread. Sorry for that. Digi Cam is broke. 

View attachment DSCF0152.JPG


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 17, 2008)

*Name:* Jessica, Jess or Jessie. Or, if you're in chat, Bella.
*Been around Dimensions:* I have lurked for a VERY long time. Then, I moved up a step and joined a year ago...but I lurked for another bunch of months before posting.
*Lives in:* Whitewater, WI
*From:* Milwaukee, WI
*Cats:* No. I used to have one named Nanaja Isaac Kapink, but my friend Jen has had her for about...8 years. Also had a dog, Puppy, but he moved out.
*Single?:* Yes.
*Stats:* 5'9". Weight - Between 413 and 420...ish Shape wise...Loggamatt tells me I'm an apple, but my mom is an apple and I do NOT look like her. I think that I'm either an hourglass or a pear trapped in an apple-esque case...lol. No. Really. 
*Age:* 32
*Other identifying marks should I break into your house and you need to tell the police:* Glasses/contacts. Orange, Pink and Yellow 3 inch platform flipflops that I always wear unless its snowy.
*College degree:* BA in Theatre with a minor in Poli Sci
*Jobs in the last 20 years:* Dairy Queen. School. French Camp Counselor. Gas station cashier. Grocery store clerk. Theatre librarian. Choir Uniform Bitch. Music and Theatre Camp instructor/ Dorm watcher-outer. World Affairs Seminar counselor and Head Counselor. Telemarketer. Quality Assurance Assistance for the telemarketers.
*Yes, but what do you do?:* I record and monitor for quality purposes.
*That's no answer!:* I coach agents to make sure that they're within state and federal as well as client and company regulations when they're calling you offering you digital telephone service.
*A few random mad pashes**:* The UK. Old school royalty. Novels by Dan Brown, Steve Berry and from the opposite spectrum, Nora Roberts. Sometimes, General Hospital. The Internet. Gadgets. VACATIONS!!! the NFL. McDonalds double hamburgers with ketchup and onions only.
*Are you into gaining/feeding:* Nor particularly, thogh there are some rather interesting aspects.
*Aminals?:* HEDGEHOGS!!! 
*Ever been a Toil Girl?:* Nope...but we're friends on myspace...lol.
*Anything Else:* I have studied French, Spanish and Russian. I speak none of those languages...but i can still "read" them, Russian included. I just have no f'ing clue what I'm saying. I'm addicted to music. Must and Air traffic are my favorite bands, but the "most played" song on my iTunes is a Montiverdi madrigal, coming in at 372 plays. I am becoming addicted to bashes...and technically I'm not even going to my first one for 2 weeks.*Photos:*

Me


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 17, 2008)

*Name:* Thomas Sheehan(apparently it means peace in galic) Gale
*Been around Dimensions:* since last year, around this time I think
*Lives in:* Chandlers Ford, south england
*From:* Chandlers Ford, well down the road anyway
*Single?:* as ever
*Stats:* 200 Hp, 35 agi. . I mean nearly 6 ft? possibly I haven't measured my height or weight in an age, but apparently I'm getting taller again, and I think I'm 19 stone, not sure though cos the dial on the scales is fucked
*Age:* 21 and a bit
*Other identifying marks:* birthmark on arse, gap in teeth, and I have a weird line up the midst of my forehead which only appears if I'm embarrased angry or laughing heartily
*College degree:* dropped out
*Jobs in the last 10 years:* worked in a newspaper shop behind the till, worked in a pizza shop, worked as a labourer, worked taking appointments for the NHS, now I'm working in a bank call centre, but at least I get to play detective in april cos I'm joining a team that investigates stuff, not very exciting stuff yet, but its better than transferring funds around all day
*Yes, but what do you do?:* I'm gradually building up a social network that will one day rule the world! well that and I do enjoy writing, and singing, and doodling, and dancing, and talking out impossible subjects, speculating on the vast mysteries of the cosmos, getting whiplash from too much head banging, I also enormously enjoy the company of women, mainly though I spend my time coming up with new schemes that fizzle out after a few days
*Are you into gaining/feeding:* I don't want to knock it until I have tried it
*Aminals?:* one cat minus tail, named angel (tis a girl)
*Recent Photos:* found camera, found lead, but bloody batteries are flat, I'll have to add later


----------



## SilkyAngela (Mar 19, 2008)

Not sure if this is my first or my re-intro, not that it matters.

*Name:* Angela * Alias: *Silky
*Been around Dims:* for about 3 years, registered for 2. Still with prominant vanishing and lurking tendencies.
*Lives in:* A tiny town in Kentucky
*From:* A slightly bigger small town 15 miles east of the tiny town I live in.
*Single?:* Married with 3 kids and 3 dogs
*Stats: *250 lbs, bewbalicious apple shape with a side order of sexy legs.
*Age:* 37
*Other identifying marks:* One tattoo on my left shoulder, bottle redhead, hazel eyes, cell phone attached to one ear thanks to my children and husband. 
*Jobs the last 20 years: *cashier, fast food, factory, assembly, post solder, welder, robotics operator, lab tech, defect analyst, engineering assistant, quality specialist, quality auditor, associate pastor, youth worker, juvenile corrections, party supplies store manager, webmodel, DJ, mom.
*Yes, but what do you do?:* I co-own and manage BBWAdultRadio. I scout plus size talent, DJ's, and events to spotlight and promote as a service to the community. I schedule shows, train DJ's, enlist volunteers to help market, market, troubleshoot, etc. etc. This has become my full-time job and I'm going broke and gray doing it. I also host or cohost my own shows, "BBW Buzz," "Way Back Wednesday," and cohost with Steph Stance for "2 Big Broads." 
*That's no answer!:* Yeah I know, somehow I have this retarded idea that since mainstream media won't allow people who are different to share their gifts and talents then I shall provide that media! Sadly, I'm a chronic broke ass with no financial backing and a daylight to dark schedule to keep it going. Dead horse anyone? Just call me tenacious :bow: and pray for me along with the rest of the poor and afflicted.
*Are you into gaining/feeding:* No.
*Animals:* dogs and birds 
*Recent photos:* I haven't shot anything since December other than youtube videos. Here are a couple of video stills. 

View attachment Picture 19.jpg


View attachment 1_18_2008 8_39 PM _2__0001.jpg


----------



## baz24_uk (Apr 20, 2008)

View attachment 40964


View attachment 40965


View attachment 40966


i have more pics couple of pages down....


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Apr 24, 2008)

hey guys!! havent been around for a LONG time--- but im back  
here's a recent photo ...  

View attachment Photo 99.jpg


----------

